# Blacks Are The Most Racist Group In America



## Duped (Nov 27, 2012)

97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !


----------



## jimmyDilorenzo (Nov 27, 2012)

Hard to argue with that !!!


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 27, 2012)

Duped said:


> 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !





You are, of course, an illogical fool.


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 27, 2012)

Duped said:


> 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !



Wait, so I as a citizen do not have a right to vote for a candidate that best reflects my values? That is like calling a person a bigot because he doesn't vote for a candidate because they don't share the same religion. This is hardly racism. Every American citizen has the right to vote for any candidate based on their own ideals and cultural values. If African-Americans voted for Obama because he is black, so what. They voted for a candidate that shares their values both political and cultural. Besides African-Americans vote democrat so it doesn't matter who the candidate is. African-Americans came out and voted for Bill Clinton both in his first election and re-election.

How many whites voted against Obama cause he is black? Wait don't answer that I know the answer.


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 27, 2012)

jimmyDilorenzo said:


> Hard to argue with that !!!



I just refuted the position


----------



## Immortal_Echo (Nov 27, 2012)

So basically your calling blacks stupid and racist because a lot of blacks voted for Obama, yet blacks are the most racist?

I didn't even bother voting this election because I didn't find either of these guys qualified to run a nation. What about Romney do you find so special that makes blacks stupid for voting for the other guy? You act like we've never had a bad white president before, does Obama not being white make him unqualified? Where do you even get these statistics?


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 28, 2012)

Immortal_Echo said:


> So basically your calling blacks stupid and racist because a lot of blacks voted for Obama, yet blacks are the most racist?
> 
> I didn't even bother voting this election because I didn't find either of these guys qualified to run a nation. What about Romney do you find so special that makes blacks stupid for voting for the other guy? You act like we've never had a bad white president before, does Obama not being white make him unqualified? Where do you even get these statistics?



Is this addressed to me, if so perhaps you may want to use the quote feature.


----------



## Immortal_Echo (Nov 28, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> Immortal_Echo said:
> 
> 
> > So basically your calling blacks stupid and racist because a lot of blacks voted for Obama, yet blacks are the most racist?
> ...



I was replying to duped, true I probably should've quoted that.


----------



## skipper (Nov 28, 2012)

You are an embarrassment to that flag you fly.


----------



## blastoff (Nov 28, 2012)

There are plenty of racist blacks whose actions have nothing to do with the fact that they voted for Barry.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 28, 2012)

Duped said:


> 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !



And that most racist group in America reelected a black racist president who will staff his Cabinet with black racists, beginning with Susan Rice. 

Read here for the break-down in who, what, where and why o was reelected. 
*
Young Voters Supported Obama Less, But May Have Mattered More*

In winning reelection, Barack Obama won 60% of the vote among those younger than 30. That was down somewhat from 2008, when Obama won nearly two-thirds (66%) of the votes of young people. However, Obamas youth support may have been an even more important factor in his victory this year than it was in 2008.

Young Voters Supported Obama Less, But May Have Mattered More | Pew Research Center for the People and the Press


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Nov 28, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !
> ...



This is pretty fucking dumb.


----------



## Duped (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm so sick of the left throwing the race card out every time they have an untenable position, or if there is a legitimate issue regarding a person of color in their camp. Imagine if 97% of whites voted for a white candidate, and tried to pass the reasoning off as the person who best fit their political needs - what bullshit Aristotle. Only whites have prejudice motives; never blacks right. Most blacks voted for Obama because of his skin color - period. Many through a since of pride which I can understand - though it should not factor into a political equation. 
Obama himself is nothing but a racist - you can't sit in a black theology church for decades if your not! 
Furthermore - most blacks have an ( I'm a victum ) mentality - they think the white man specifically owes them something, and if they vote for a non white there will be some retribution realized. The democrats have done so much to suppress the blacks with their entitlement crap - but their forementioned mentallity makes it inscrutable to them.
Wake up black America  - you are being made dependant on the government which is the opposite of freedom, and no one owes you shit!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 28, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !
> ...



What values does Obama have that the majority of blacks share that no other white candidate has?

Same sex marriage?

How many blacks voted for Hillary over Obama? 2 percent?

Face the facts. Blacks overwhelming support Obama becasue he's black.

Until you idiots stop denying the obvious, racism will always be an issue.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 28, 2012)

Duped said:


> 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !



Blacks are hardly the only group that votes for their own jack ass.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 28, 2012)

skipper said:


> You are an embarrassment to that flag you fly.



You're an embarrasment to the dog in your avatar.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Nov 28, 2012)

Duped said:


> 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !



Was it 93 or 97 or whatever. Point is more than 80% of blacks vote Democrat even when its white as white Al Gore or John Kerry running. 

Right or wrong it seems more political than racial.  

Do you agree?


----------



## Duped (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree that blacks are going to vote for the free shit - the stuff others have to pay for. If it were a green man giving out the free shit - then that's their man!
Do you agree that if 90+ % of whites voted for a white when there was a person of color on the ticket that they would be labeled as RACIST?


----------



## Toronado3800 (Nov 28, 2012)

Duped said:


> I agree that blacks are going to vote for the free shit - the stuff others have to pay for. If it were a green man giving out the free shit - then that's their man!
> Do you agree that if 90+ % of whites voted for a white when there was a person of color on the ticket that they would be labeled as RACIST?



Only if 80 plus percent were not voting Democrat anyway would it be a good trial.  After going to the white boy bars enough I figure Obama got 5% of the black vote because he was black and lost probably triple that of the white vote.

And I'll cut them 5% of blacks some slack because hey, he was the first black president in a country where blacks over sixty were not allowed to drink from "your" drinking fountains.  

The black man in america has problems. This is not one of them.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 28, 2012)

All blacks think about is the color of their skin. Race this and race that as you can see by the actions of the black congressional caucus. Talk about racism.

Another such case is the fact that they vote and riot as a race. You want to talk about racist???? Blacks are the kings of racism!!!


----------



## Toronado3800 (Nov 28, 2012)

Matthew said:


> All blacks think about is the color of their skin. Race this and race that as you can see by the actions of the black congressional caucus. Talk about racism.
> 
> Another such case is the fact that they vote and riot as a race. You want to talk about racist???? Blacks are the kings of racism!!!



They probably do identify stronger than the average race over here as they can be told apart from WASPS at the furthest distance.  Why heck, the last third party to win a state ran on the "blacks can't drink from my fountain" platform in 68.

I have been to white boy bars in Missoura.  Racism is alive and well against the black man so it polarizes them.

And it gives em an excuse to sleep in every morning or worse since "the man is against me".  Still it is more of a cultural thing than genetic.  

So what can we do to make it better Matthew?


----------



## Immortal_Echo (Nov 28, 2012)

Duped said:


> I'm so sick of the left throwing the race card out every time they have an untenable position, or if there is a legitimate issue regarding a person of color in their camp. Imagine if 97% of whites voted for a white candidate, and tried to pass the reasoning off as the person who best fit their political needs - what bullshit Aristotle. Only whites have prejudice motives; never blacks right. Most blacks voted for Obama because of his skin color - period. Many through a since of pride which I can understand - though it should not factor into a political equation.
> Obama himself is nothing but a racist - you can't sit in a black theology church for decades if your not!
> Furthermore - most blacks have an ( I'm a victum ) mentality - they think the white man specifically owes them something, and if they vote for a non white there will be some retribution realized. The democrats have done so much to suppress the blacks with their entitlement crap - but their forementioned mentallity makes it inscrutable to them.
> Wake up black America  - you are being made dependant on the government which is the opposite of freedom, and no one owes you shit!



So blacks are racist because they vote for Obama and whites are just fine because they vote for Romney? The only ones I see whining "I'm a victim" are the people complaining about who other people vote for. Ever thought maybe people just didn't like Romney that much, yet you just blame blacks for everything. You whine about blacks playing the race card when your the ones shouting "racist!" on people you don't agree with.


----------



## Immortal_Echo (Nov 28, 2012)

Matthew said:


> All blacks think about is the color of their skin. Race this and race that as you can see by the actions of the black congressional caucus. Talk about racism.
> 
> Another such case is the fact that they vote and riot as a race. You want to talk about racist???? Blacks are the kings of racism!!!



Your the guy who screams "racist" the most around here and "blacks are the kings of racism"? All I see are a bunch babies blaming Obama's winning on racism.


----------



## squeeze berry (Nov 28, 2012)

Immortal_Echo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > All blacks think about is the color of their skin. Race this and race that as you can see by the actions of the black congressional caucus. Talk about racism.
> ...



if it was the other way around you would scream racism.

Wait, you did anyway


----------



## Duped (Nov 28, 2012)

skipper said:


> You are an embarrassment to that flag you fly.





Immortal_Echo said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so sick of the left throwing the race card out every time they have an untenable position, or if there is a legitimate issue regarding a person of color in their camp. Imagine if 97% of whites voted for a white candidate, and tried to pass the reasoning off as the person who best fit their political needs - what bullshit Aristotle. Only whites have prejudice motives; never blacks right. Most blacks voted for Obama because of his skin color - period. Many through a since of pride which I can understand - though it should not factor into a political equation.
> ...


If 70% of whites voted for Romney it would of been the biggest landslide in history - dumbass.


----------



## Immortal_Echo (Nov 28, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Immortal_Echo said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I've seen it from both sides(blacks and whites) and no matter what, its the same "its their fault". I've never called anyone racist, just stupid.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Nov 28, 2012)

Election results 2012: Who won it for Obama? (+video) - CSMonitor.com

59% of the white vote went Romney.  It seemed even Asians voted 73% Obama.  Why would the whities be 14% lower than Asians???

I would swear more than 14% of whities in my bar of choice are racist....maybe it just matters more who their daughter is sleeping with than who is in the "white" house.  Overall these stats impress me.


----------



## jillian (Nov 28, 2012)

Duped said:


> 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !



about 90% of blacks vote democratic in any random presidential election.

would you mind not using that avatar while you spew racist nonsense?

thanks.


----------



## Immortal_Echo (Nov 28, 2012)

Duped said:


> skipper said:
> 
> 
> > You are an embarrassment to that flag you fly.
> ...



Instead of pretending you know what would happen(when you clearly don't), try returning to reality and stop acting like we've never had a white president. Blaming it all on blacks and racism will just make you another whiny hypocrite.


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 28, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Aristotle said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...



Your comment is an example at the lack of intelligence that ongoing on this forum. When in doubt if you can't state a rebuttal, throw insults. Good job in confirming what I think about these threads.


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 28, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Aristotle said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...



Alas you side step with some river dancing. So much hypocrisy its comical.

By the way I said people whether white or black, vote for a candidate based on a plethora of reasons and I believe I mentioned culture as one of those reasons. I find it funny that you overlook the whites who were outspoken prior to Obama's first term election where many whites were recorded in saying and I quote: "I don't want a black president"

Oh wait here is a video of the common intelligence of the average Obama opposition:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVEkLYIs7Wc&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVEkLYIs7Wc&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 28, 2012)

Matthew said:


> All blacks think about is the color of their skin.





That all YOU ever do, you hypocritical moron.


----------



## Duped (Nov 28, 2012)

You dip shits - 97%. Fuck you Jillian - I'll use whatever avatar I want. You liberals want to tell everyone what to do. I'm a racist because I point out that blacks are the most racist group in America, and give you proof - you hack bitch!


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 28, 2012)

Duped said:


> Most blacks voted for Obama because of his skin color - period.






What, are you a fucking mind reader now? I doubt you can read children's books, let alone minds.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 28, 2012)

Duped said:


> I'm a racist because I point out that blacks are the most racist group in America, and give you proof -






You haven't 'proven' anything, you stupid shit.


----------



## Immortal_Echo (Nov 28, 2012)

Duped said:


> You dip shits - 97%. Fuck you Jillian - I'll use whatever avatar I want. You liberals want to tell everyone what to do. I'm a racist because I point out that blacks are the most racist group in America, and give you proof - you hack bitch!



What proof? You just said a lot of blacks voted for Obama because hes black just by guessing. Yes many voted for Obama but unless you can read minds, you don't know why. Your basically saying any black that votes for Obama is racist, entirely out of your opinion. Your just another one of those idiots that think they know how others think just like Matthew.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2012)

Toronado3800 said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !
> ...


Or was it that they voted for white democrats at the time, because at the time the black option didn't exist, I mean in as far as a Presidential canidate went ? Then when the black president skin color option came along, well there you have it they jumped all over that situation....Does this make sense in response to your opinion of blacks voting for the white democrat as well, but if that was the only option available, then how can we compare the unique situation to what happened against anything else actually ?


----------



## JFK_USA (Nov 29, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Aristotle said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...



Says the guy with a confederate flag as his avatar. That's the most blatant racist symbol ever.


----------



## sitarro (Nov 29, 2012)

JFK_USA said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Aristotle said:
> ...



wanna tissue?


----------



## squeeze berry (Nov 29, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Aristotle said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc1zGRUPztc]The Black Hole - Commissioner John Wiley Price - YouTube[/ame]


notice the applause in the background, twice !


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 29, 2012)

Duped said:


> You dip shits - 97%. Fuck you Jillian - I'll use whatever avatar I want. You liberals want to tell everyone what to do. I'm a racist because I point out that blacks are the most racist group in America, and give you proof - you hack bitch!


----------



## JFK_USA (Nov 29, 2012)

sitarro said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



No but to throw rocks from a glasshouse isn't smart. The OP is obviously racist but to call black people who have been persecuted, ridiculed and devalued as being racist because they decide not to vote for the rich white guy that put their ancestors into slavery is ridiculous.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 29, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Aristotle said:
> ...



Talk about side-stepping. You ignored every question I posed.

I have never heard anyone say " I don't want a black President".

Trust me, you don't want to start comparing videos.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 29, 2012)

JFK_USA said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Aristotle said:
> ...



Yes it's very racist.


----------



## squeeze berry (Nov 29, 2012)

JFK_USA said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > JFK_USA said:
> ...



cry us a river


----------



## Immortal_Echo (Nov 29, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Aristotle said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



These idiots speak for no one but themselves. If your going to blame all blacks for the NBPP then you would agree with blaming all whites for the neo-nazis and KKK. Again you pretend to know how other people think.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 29, 2012)

Immortal_Echo said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Aristotle said:
> ...



These clips were meant as a comparison to the clip Aristotle posted.

Nowhere was it said that these clips represent "all blacks".

I understand that strawman arguments is all you have to go with, but it actually shows your lack of reading comprehension and debating skills.


----------



## Immortal_Echo (Nov 29, 2012)

You call blacks racist for voting for the guy you don't like.You hypocrites accuse blacks of being racist and blaming racism, when your crying "racist" at everything involving Obama or blacks.Tell me how that makes sense.

Obama wins and you blame racism without any real facts or proof, so you just whine "blacks voted for him therefore they are racist". The only thing you've made clear is that you don't like Obama or blacks, but nobody cares. Get over it.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 29, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !
> ...



The GOP still can't figure that out


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 29, 2012)

Immortal_Echo said:


> You call blacks racist for voting for the guy you don't like.You hypocrites accuse blacks of being racist and blaming racism, when your crying "racist" at everything involving Obama or blacks.Tell me how that makes sense.
> 
> Obama wins and you blame racism without any real facts or proof, so you just whine "blacks voted for him therefore they are racist". The only thing you've made clear is that you don't like Obama or blacks, but nobody cares. Get over it.



You have conservatives confused with liberals. It's the left that plays the race card every chance it gets. You disagree with Obama or any person of color and you're a racist according to those on the left. They have always alleged we use "code" words in order to hide our racism.

People like you cannot have an honest debate about race or racism because of your own bigotry.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 29, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !
> ...



When 97 percent of whites for vote the white guy over the black guy, you may have a point.


----------



## Duped (Nov 29, 2012)

No liberal can give a cogent answer about the fact that blacks vote their color - they have to spin it even if they make no sense. That fact is overwhelming - blacks harbor resentment towards whites, and therefore vote their color - good luck with that.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 29, 2012)

Duped said:


> No liberal can give a cogent answer about the fact that blacks vote their color - they have to spin it even if they make no sense. That fact is overwhelming - blacks harbor resentment towards whites, and therefore vote their color - good luck with that.



Black does it=a'ok within the leftist mind.
whites do it=evil racist from hell.

Let's be honest, 

Both RACES have members that hate each other for good and bad reasons. Liberals love to take it out on one race and turn a blind eye towards the other.

 I personally feel that the high crime rates of the blacks are a pretty good reason for whites not wanting to be around blacks. The fact that black males are 4-5 times more likely to leave the mother of their children, and over 13 times more likely to murder the woman they supposedly love has earned blacks some survival based distancing from whites. Can you blame whites???

Do you blacks so hate having reality pointed out to you that you won't listen??? The first step to being respected is opening your eyes.

I can understand why you don't like whites for your own reasons.


Some of this needs to be mended before we can have a society that treats each other with respect. Screaming racism is just going to cause more hate.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 29, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > No liberal can give a cogent answer about the fact that blacks vote their color - they have to spin it even if they make no sense. That fact is overwhelming - blacks harbor resentment towards whites, and therefore vote their color - good luck with that.
> ...



You will never be able to have a serious discussion about race until blacks and white liberals admit and overcome their own bigotry.

Take affirmative action for example, any honest black man would realize that this denigrates their race more than helps. It's basically saying that blacks are not capable of succeeding in life without the white man helping them.  IMO


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 29, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Aristotle said:
> ...



Oh wait here are video's of the common intelligence of the average Obama supporters:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpAOwJvTOio]Original Obamaphone Lady: Obama Voter Says Vote for Obama because he gives a free Phone - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P36x8rTb3jI]Obama Is Going To Pay For My Gas And Mortgage!!! - YouTube[/ame]


...


----------



## Toronado3800 (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah, blacks will on the whole vote against the party that took up the seggregationists and strom thurmond.  Agreed.

Newsflash: Israeli's are hunting down Nazi's as well.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 29, 2012)

There you go again blaming the white man for all the evils of history, lol. Learn some history about the ways of the world 150 years ago to understand why I don't take people like you seriously. The world really sucked and you really can't blame any race for it.

It isn't any white alive todays fault that blacks traded their people as slaves or couldn't defend their land. The leftist loves to blame whites for the ways of a very different world. 

Secondly, can you blame anyone for not wanting their wifes, daughters, etc raped and cities looted??? Maybe we need to look at both sides before judging. The other side wasn't reasonable and still isn't willing to reason as they have to go to stupid words like racist.

What really blows me away is the fact that it was the WHITE man that worked hard to END such practices as slavery. Blacks have no problem within parts of africa practicing such even today.


----------



## Duped (Nov 29, 2012)

Liberals pull the race card at every oppertunity. I think the right should do the same when the facts support it. I'm not a racist - I call things for what they are. Blacks have not evolved as much as whites. They were taken from a far far less sophisticated culture, and catipulted into a society that was way way ahead of their time. They are having a really tough time acculturating which anyone would have regardless of skin color. The fact remains that their resentments have caused them to be for the most part - racist as proven by their overwhelming support of Obama because he is black.
It maybe a hurtful truth; nevertheless.


----------



## Immortal_Echo (Nov 29, 2012)

Duped said:


> No liberal can give a cogent answer about the fact that blacks vote their color - they have to spin it even if they make no sense. That fact is overwhelming - blacks harbor resentment towards whites, and therefore vote their color - good luck with that.



What fact? You claim blacks racist for voting for Obama, nothing you've posted made any sense.


----------



## Immortal_Echo (Nov 29, 2012)

Duped said:


> Liberals pull the race card at every oppertunity. I think the right should do the same when the facts support it. I'm not a racist - I call things for what they are. Blacks have not evolved as much as whites. They were taken from a far far less sophisticated culture, and catipulted into a society that was way way ahead of their time. They are having a really tough time acculturating which anyone would have regardless of skin color. The fact remains that their resentments have caused them to be for the most part - racist as proven by their overwhelming support of Obama because he is black.
> It maybe a hurtful truth; nevertheless.



You haven't given a single fact in any of your post. Your just another idiot calling everything you say a fact without any support.


----------



## Duped (Nov 29, 2012)

90+% of blacks voted their skin color - are you that slow?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Aristotle said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Oh I see how this is being done here now, I got confused at first... One thing to note in the video in which he submitted with the drunk women, was that they tried to set her up to refer to Barack Obama as the N word in that video, but she didn't bite...Good for her !


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2012)

Immortal_Echo said:


> You call blacks racist for voting for the guy you don't like.You hypocrites accuse blacks of being racist and blaming racism, when your crying "racist" at everything involving Obama or blacks.Tell me how that makes sense.
> 
> Obama wins and you blame racism without any real facts or proof, so you just whine "blacks voted for him therefore they are racist". The only thing you've made clear is that you don't like Obama or blacks, but nobody cares. Get over it.


Probelm is that many blacks actually stated this claim in which was their reason, and so when the whites react to it, then they get responses like this one.. Oh and please use the quote function, it would help..


----------



## Immortal_Echo (Nov 29, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Immortal_Echo said:
> 
> 
> > You call blacks racist for voting for the guy you don't like.You hypocrites accuse blacks of being racist and blaming racism, when your crying "racist" at everything involving Obama or blacks.Tell me how that makes sense.
> ...



For those blacks who did, yes they are truly stupid. I don't know were anyone sees logic in blaming the whole race. I meet whites who voted for Obama because they thought "it would be a historical moment" because he was black/half-black/I don't really know what he is or they were democrat(same with some blacks).


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 29, 2012)

People hated reagan, Bush SR, Bush JR 

That wasn't a problem. Just don't hate Obama for any reason as that's RACIST. WTF?


----------



## Duped (Nov 29, 2012)

Liberals throw down the race card when it is totally unfounded - at the drop of a hat. When 97% of people vote their skin color as dynamic as politics are - that is racism through, and through. That is why there is no dialog on this thread. Only a few dumb asses with futile comments, and those who agree.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2012)

Immortal_Echo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Immortal_Echo said:
> ...


Problem is, is that for the blacks that try to be conservative in their thinking, well they are attacked as uncle tom's or they are attempted to be destroyed by the Sharpton, Rev. Jackson machine and etc. but we are all supposed to think that this sort of thing is ok I guess ? Just let that sort of stuff slide right ?


----------



## Toronado3800 (Nov 29, 2012)

Duped said:


> Liberals throw down the race card when it is totally unfounded - at the drop of a hat. When 97% of people vote their skin color as dynamic as politics are - that is racism through, and through. That is why there is no dialog on this thread. Only a few dumb asses with futile comments, and those who agree.



I am confused.  Are u saying 97% of blacks voted Obama or 97% of blacks are Democrat?  

Is voting Democrat considered voting their skin color?


----------



## Duped (Nov 29, 2012)

97% of blacks voted black - Obama


----------



## Duped (Nov 29, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Immortal_Echo said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I applaud the few blacks that are smart enough to realize that the " I'm a victim mentallity"
has kept them down as a race, and you are correct that the reprisal is brutal from those racist assholes you have indicated, but right is right.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2012)

Toronado3800 said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals throw down the race card when it is totally unfounded - at the drop of a hat. When 97% of people vote their skin color as dynamic as politics are - that is racism through, and through. That is why there is no dialog on this thread. Only a few dumb asses with futile comments, and those who agree.
> ...


Ok, so the question could also be, (((WHY))) are 97% blacks democrat ? Is it that they feel democrats represent their skin color best or their race best, and this because they feel that the other side are these slave master racist types, and wouldn't represent their skin color or race best or at all if they could get away with it ? Is this why blacks paint conservative blacks as sell out's and uncle tom's, because they see them trying to hang with the party of racisim in their view ?

I mean wasn't there this huge smear campaign going on (the race card being played by the dems), in order to paint the repubs as a bunch of racist or by the blacks who try to paint the dems as a party in which feels this way about republicans being racist also ?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 29, 2012)

Duped said:


> 97% of blacks voted black - Obama



Does that mean that everyone who voted for Romney 'voted white'? 


You're an idiot.


----------



## Duped (Nov 29, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...


Blacks falsely believe that the dems best support their interest - they don't. Dems do support programs that the blacks want " free stuff " - the things productive people have to pay for. This makes them more, and more dependant on the gov. which is their biggest enemy. 
Conservatives support self reliance which makes society stronger - it is better to teach someone to fish than to give them fish, because there maybe a day when you are unable to fish for them, and they will go hungry!
The blacks that don't support this reality ( 97% ) view the ones that do as traders.  Their leaders ( Jackson, Sharpton etc. ) vehemently oppose it because if embraced, it would undermine their power as it's foundation is racism! 
So the impetus for a black to vote democratic is ignorance, laziness, and tradition - founded on ignorance, laziness, and racism! They voted so overwhelmingly for Obama because he is a black democrat. If he was white, they would still vote for the " free shit" - but not as exuberantly.
First ? = yes
2nd. ? = yes
3rd.  ? = no


----------



## Duped (Nov 29, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > 97% of blacks voted black - Obama
> ...


No - it means that every one who voted Romney was right - that the blacks that voted for him are exceptional!


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 29, 2012)

Duped said:


> Blacks falsely believe that the dems best support their interest -





Now you know what every black person in the US 'believes'? I'm no fan of the democrats, to say the least (I'm a real Republican, not a racist idiot looking for justification like you), but YOU are one stupid, racist son of a bitch.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 29, 2012)

Duped said:


> No - it means that every one who voted Romney was right -





Well there weren't enough, and now we have to deal with the unfortunate consequences for a long time.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 29, 2012)

The best thing blacks could do is stop bitching and blaming whites for their problems. Start working hard to advance their own place in this world.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 29, 2012)

Matthew said:


> The best thing blacks could do is stop bitching and blaming whites for their problems. Start working hard to advance their own place in this world.




The best thing *YOU* could do is to try and make something - anything - of *YOUR* life instead of pretending that repeating the phrase "us whites" makes *YOU* anything - _ANYTHING_ - at all.


----------



## squeeze berry (Nov 30, 2012)

Toronado3800 said:


> Yeah, blacks will on the whole vote against the party that took up the seggregationists and strom thurmond.  Agreed.
> 
> Newsflash: Israeli's are hunting down Nazi's as well.



newsflash: Blacks vote for the black guy because he is black and are dems b/c they want to be with their own kind such as Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson the rabid race baiters.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 30, 2012)

Duped said:


> 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !



*This is mostly conservatives complaining about why they cant get a serious look from black Americans and break up the demographic firewall that Obama has because of overwhelming support from blacks and Latinos. It would be too psychologically difficult to blame their decades old problem with black and brown voters on an ideology that is anti-affirmative action, anti-choice, anti-the social safety net, pro-voter ID, pro-tax breaks for the wealthy, pro demonizing of welfare and accepting of birtherism. 

A party that engages in what many have called the Southern Strategy 2.0, which means trying to attract poor whites through enraging them via coded racist appeals like the Obama is removing the work requirement from welfare claim that was widely debunked but still remained at the heart of a Romney ad. 

But instead of looking at the Republican ideology and realizing that it is hostile to blacks, they call blacks racist for their supposedly thoughtless skin-color-based support of Obama. An August poll showed Obama leading Romney among blacks 94% to 0%, but this is hardly an historical outlier.

Al Gore won 90% of the black vote in 2000 and John Kerry won 88% in 2004. Obama won 95% in 2008.Instead, the idea that blacks support Obama just because hes black is itself racist because it suggests a lack of political sophistication and brain power, as if blacks would vote for anyone who shares their skin color, even though most blacks didnt support Herman Cain, Allen West, Alan Keyes and dont respect Clarence Thomas. And the question ignores the nuances of reality. Yes Obamas PARTIAL blackness is part of why many blacks support him. 

Another reason is Obamas policies: saving Detroit, supporting universal health care, and fighting to protect the social safety net and a womans right to choose will win lots of black votes. But if we like a candidate because we like him personally, i.e., feel a kinship with him because of a feeling of shared culture, and because we like his policies. 

That appears to be very much like the calculus many voters use in their decision of who to support...........

With the exception of those sheep who voted against their own self interest  simply because Obama happens to be black.  *


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 30, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !
> ...



Comparing democrats to republicans isn't a fair comparison. Everyone knows blacks vote primarily democratic and everyone knows why. It's what they can get for free forgetting the democrats were against the civil rights act and home to the KKK. 

If you want a true comparison, compare the democratic primaries where you had a black candidate and a white candidate for example Hillary and Obama, both democrats but who got the vast majority of the black vote?

Hint: it wasn't the white girl.


----------



## Duped (Nov 30, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > No - it means that every one who voted Romney was right -
> ...


I'm not a republican - I'm very conservative. 
You are great for one liners - like a liberal hack; there is no gravity in any of your post I've read! Instead of attacking someone for speaking the truth, why don't you attack the dumb black mentality - if there were enough of them who understood the truth about entitlement dependancy, Romney would be president elect, and fiscal sanity would be restored. If you think all people are equal, you are a real dumb ass. Are there any 3rd. world predominately white nations - no. Minorities have fucked this country up - thats a fact. Are many of them much better people than I - yes I'm sure, but as a collective they suck. What color are the flash mobs - non white! What color are most of the felons - non white, and their minorities. That means they are responsible for more crimes at a hugely dissporportianate rate. You can't tell me shit about the black mentallity - I went to school with 85% black. Most are dumb, and disrespectful - so fuck you!


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 30, 2012)

Duped said:


> 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, *and therefore the dumbest !*




I agree with all but the words I bolded. There are way too many intelligent and educated black men and women, I respect, to make a broad statement that *"blacks are the dumbest."
*
It is true that too many blacks have proliferated, bringing children into their world of poverty and ignorance, often leading to savagery. It is a deep hole and one that is hard to climb out of. I am more than impressed with the many black people who have achieved their many barriers.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 30, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...



I am aware of the history of the two parties, The original poster stated that "blacks voted for Obama because he is black"....which is not true. As it relates to the two parties, my personal opinion is that  the black population has many good reasons to cast a vote for neither. Furthermore, Obama IMO could contribute much more to improving the condition of black citizens in this country in a role other than POTUS. IMO.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 30, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



I concur with the bold text. Especially when there are videos of blacks confiming it and the fact that they overwhelming voted for Obama over Hillary.

Blacks are responsible for their own conditions and it's up to them to find solutions. A few would be to stop having 14 kids out of wedlock, stop committing crimes, get a job and stop relying on the government to support you.


----------



## Duped (Nov 30, 2012)

AquaAthena said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, *and therefore the dumbest !*
> ...


I agree that their are many really smart, and good black people - as a collective they are not. Since the libs throw the race card when not appropriate - I will throw it continually when appropriate. Whenever I hear the remark racist - it is always directed towards whites. Racism knows no color!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 30, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




*In your own backward way, after searching for some sense in your post, you accidentally made a point worth elaborating on.

I AGREE wholeheartedly that the black population is responsible for improving it's OWN condition, but unfortunately went the opposite direction of collective improvement through self reliance beginning with the so called "Civil Rights Movement" decades ago.

Back in the 60's when MLK was pontificating about the virutes of "joining hand in hand with little white girls and boys as brothers and sisters, a message that was more rooted in self reliance through collective economic empowerment would have yielded much better results, that probably would be recognized right this minute in todays environment.*

*It is  shameful that today blacks collectively have less of a financial stake in predominately black communities than any other ethnicity.*

*A perfect backdrop for an economic empowerment strategy would have been using the Selma Bus Boycott, to say "We don't want to ride the bus with you anyway, we would be better served to start our own transit system". 

When the boycott was in full swing, it delivered a severe blow to the economy in Selma, and that should have been proof enough to illustrate to the "thinking blacks" the benefit of  finding ways to create, recreate, and circulate black dollars in predominately black communities. Going down that road, in my opinion would have been worth giving ones life for.
Of course, these are all "What if's", that were opportunities lost in the process of pandering to the white population for acceptance, but are not too late to start pursuing.*

*Lastly, as far as Obama "getting black votes because he is black"..LOL, the truth is that black votes or not, his being elected will not dramatically change the condition of the black population, and anyone who thinks so is delusional.

He is in a position very similar to that of Jack Johnson at the turn of the century who was the first black heavyweight champion in the history of this country, and just by becoming the champion, he created such a psychological hysteria in the white population that they passed the Mann Act  to control his personal life. 

The Republican party is Obamas "Mann Act". An  obstructionist party that stood in his way at every common sense action that he tried to take during his first term. 

Even if it was at the expense of the nation. And the truth is, they are still there, even if they do not have the White House. 

So if I were one of you good ol' Dixiecrats, I would not lose any sleep over who blacks voted for.

Any black person who is awake, knows that this past election is simply temporary, and would not even fantasize for a second about a "Post Racial America"..............that phrase in it self  is contradictory.  *


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 30, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Man, how anti-white, anti-American and racist this post is, and it just goes to show/illustrate how some or maybe even many blacks could be seriously thinking like this in certain circles to this very day, in which is what, how maybe to defeat the white man and his personal wealth as gained in this nation someday ? Is this one of the goals that some feel they want to accomplish or even you want to someday accomplish in America ? Did some think that Obama would be their man for doing this finally for them ? I hope this wasn't the case for some or worse for many to be thinking like this..

Is this *boycotting* maybe the way you would think this could still materialize finally, in order to achieve such a goal, and so you are advocating this action as a means to make the above come true? I don't think you are speaking for many blacks in this nation, as they want more so to melt into and protect the American culture right on and on (and this just how they have been doing it for more than a few centuries now), and to enjoy the great things right on and on that this nation has to offer them and their families, especially in good character of right on and on.


----------



## Immortal_Echo (Nov 30, 2012)

Matthew said:


> The best thing blacks could do is stop bitching and blaming whites for their problems. Start working hard to advance their own place in this world.



good point, might be best you also do the same. Blaming blacks and racism for everything you don't like isn't any better.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 30, 2012)

Immortal_Echo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The best thing blacks could do is stop bitching and blaming whites for their problems. Start working hard to advance their own place in this world.
> ...


Could it be that the blame comes, when blacks open up their mouths and blame whitey by throwing the race card down when not warranted ? Just food for thought, because I think most whites are over the racism thing for the most part, but when it is thrown into their faces un-justfully, it just fuels it all back up again.

The main thing is making sure that the claims of racism coming from either side is legit or these problems will continue to plague both races who are engaging each other daily, and are trying to work together on a daily basis.

Don't let racist ruin this nation right on and right on people, and fight it regardless of who is making false claims against another, especially when those claims are designed to fuel racism on and on in America. Rebuke it where ever you see it, and this goes for white people who see it in white people, and black people who see it in black people.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 30, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 30, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok, who is writing on their computer in red crayon?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 30, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


----------



## racewright (Dec 1, 2012)

First of all racism is not against the law-- but until the 95% of blacks that voted for the black guy becomes a number more like 40% of blacks, and say 50 to 60% vote for the other guy maybe white, could be anything but black will racism be a thing of the past. 

You see in order for racism to be a thing of the past Skin color would have to be something people really feel indifference to and in a country with so many skin colors it will take at least a few hundred more years before it becomes reality.

The slave guilt thing will never be over even though the white world had a horrible war to end slavery and the white male who is so hated today is the group that ended slavery and gets no credit or thanks for it.
  You see humans love to receive but are not to good at giving soooo the new political USA believes in taking, not to different from stealing and the group in charge right now are ok with stealing as long as it is from the white man.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 1, 2012)

racewright said:


> First of all racism is not against the law-- but until the 95% of blacks that voted for the black guy becomes a number more like 40% of blacks, and say 50 to 60% vote for the other guy maybe white, could be anything but black will racism be a thing of the past.
> 
> You see in order for racism to be a thing of the past Skin color would have to be something people really feel indifference to and in a country with so many skin colors it will take at least a few hundred more years before it becomes reality.
> 
> ...



Ummmm, racism is against the law when it materializes into an act that either abuses someone or discriminates against someone and etc.

The thing I worry about though, is these new racist vengence seeking blacks who get into power, making it utterly regretful that we had that war for them.....Right now in my state, you can walk into a Mcdonalds, and there are almost no American whites, chineese, arabs or people of these races or cultures working at these locations (only blacks in a large majority 98% range), now how is this happening now I ask ? If I have to I will film these location's (if legal) and put it up on this web in order to prove this fact. How is it that we had a war where we killed hundreds of thousands of whites (our own color) in such a war, and this in order to end slavery and bring forth fairness and equality in America for all, only to have reverse discrimination and single race hiring practices (affirmative action on steroids) now going on by a major corporation right in our faces, and without any whites challenging this type of thing or goings on in America ? Are the white people this stupid anymore in this nation I ask ? There is another company that sells and put's down carpet, in which is owned by a black man. He only hires blacks in this business, so how is this ok with white people ? This stuff is simply amazing to me or is it that the whites are figuring that their kids are to good for such jobs, and it best that they just stick to their X-box'es, smoking pot, inpregnating teen white girls now by the thousands, until finally off to jail or college in which will cost the government and their families hundreds of thousands of dollars before it is all said and done ?

I think that there should be a boycott of Mcdonalds by white people (seriously), until they do better than this or change such practices in which flies into the face of white people, for whom had sacrificed their lives and children for a generation or two or more, in order to help the black man woman and child to be liberated in America, and especially so by what has taken place in this nations bloody long history over the years.

If whites walk into a location that is engaing in reverse discrimination practices, and you as a white person see the very practices that you had once as a white race were demonized over, and even killed over, to be found once again in play by anyother race involved in such practices, then it should be reported to the EEOC immediately, and if that doesn't work then you should boycott the location immediately. Now a friend of mine said that the reason they are getting away with this, is because the civil rights laws and all that sort of stuff were exclusively for the blacks, and so the whites have no protections or rights under such laws, so this is what a company like Mcdonalds knows maybe, and it is why they are engaging in these practices like they are, and so is this true ? Whites have no protections under such laws or acts that were created and enforced by the federal government, because they had based these acts, rules and laws on a single race or color, and therefore they only apply in these ways up until this day ? Is it time maybe for someone to bring a lawsuit over these matters now ? Is it time for the white people to demand that the very things in which they were expected to do, also be held the same for others (of any other race), in order that they also be held accountable for in this nation when doing the same, where as they are to do and should always abide by the same rules/laws equally just as well, in which are found under such laws, rules and/or regulations ?

Oh and there are other races of people that are preferentially hiring or keeping other races out of their work spaces too, in which we have noticed in some of their locations as owned as well. Hey keep alert for these sorts of things people, because to many have died to make America whole, and to dishonor their sacrifices in this way is a very bad thing I personally believe.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 1, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


----------



## racewright (Dec 1, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> > First of all racism is not against the law-- but until the 95% of blacks that voted for the black guy becomes a number more like 40% of blacks, and say 50 to 60% vote for the other guy maybe white, could be anything but black will racism be a thing of the past.
> ...



Yes Yes  Yes  but still not against the law  (yet Obama is still there)


----------



## driveby (Dec 1, 2012)

JFK_USA said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Aristotle said:
> ...





What does it have to do with race?  Clown.....


----------



## Duped (Dec 1, 2012)

driveby said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


The Confederate flag is a part of our heritage! My family fought on both sides of the civil war, and I am equally proud of both - they were patriots. To portray it as a racist symbol is racism itself!


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 1, 2012)

It just all depends on the meaning that anything has or that it is being used for in the eyes of the user, and that is what the bottom line is on this kind of stuff. Take the N-word for example, and how it was changed to become more usable by those who wanted to use it in a better more (brotherly) way, and to get the word away from the stereotyping usage and demoralizing usage it was being used for, and to get rid of the sting that it carried with it, so they changed it to mean something else to them or amongst their groups. 

The Southern flag also took on a more modern symbolism, that didnot carry with it anylonger for many, the old racist symbolism it once carried with it way in the past, but instead was changed to mean a redneck southern fried turkey style or southern culture, that is representitive of all southerners who use it in this way, and that for which includes the history of ones heritage in southern culture, southern cooking, nascar, hunting, barefootin, monster trucks, fishing and so on and so forth. The gays have their flag, the blacks have their flag, the American mexicans have been flying their flag here, the pirates have their flag, and so on and so forth, so I guess the southerners want their flag also.


----------



## Immortal_Echo (Dec 1, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> > First of all racism is not against the law-- but until the 95% of blacks that voted for the black guy becomes a number more like 40% of blacks, and say 50 to 60% vote for the other guy maybe white, could be anything but black will racism be a thing of the past.
> ...



I hate it when blacks today act like they went through slavery, but I also hate it when whites today try to take credit for ending it. I appreciate the thousands of brave men(and them only) who risked and gave their lives, you use "we" as if you had anything to do with it.

Why is it that I always see whites bringing up slavery and rarely see a black ever bring it up. The Civil war was not fighting about slavery it was about the 2 sides fighting over what they wanted for the country(slavery just happened to be one of them). I find it very hard to believe that they had a problem fighting other whites who betrayed their own country. 

Seeing that it was so long ago, I thought AA ended when it became unnecessary. I don't know why its still around today.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 1, 2012)

The most important thing we can do is discuss openly with each other. We must be a society that trust and respects each other....As we can't keep on having blacks rioting and calling whites racist for just holding our government officials acreditable.

The worse thing we could do is to *shut up.* If we're going to be a multiracial society. Well, we must act like a society. 

First step is to debate the issues behind why we feel the way we do. Telling whites to shut up and take it feels the same way as telling a black to do the same.


----------



## Duped (Dec 1, 2012)

Immortal_Echo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > racewright said:
> ...


What do you mean " betrayed their own country " ?
The civil war was an American one.  General Lee was an American general. The flag he flew was an American one.
The blacks did not free themselves. It was a white man who signed the emancipation proclamation - promulgated on the sacrifise of many more whites than blacks. 
When I refer to " we" I mean we whites, and since I am white, and my decendants fought on both sides of the equation - it is a vicarious term.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 1, 2012)

It's a historical fact that the only race to even try to free other human beings were WHITE. From Britain ending the slave trade to Lincoln. 

Yet, we're the evil ones that somehow owe blacks a living.

Somehow blacks don't consider that they had slavery and everyone else practiced it. O'never mind as that's not important...Hating and shaming whitey is what's important for their own little fucked up reasons.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 1, 2012)

Immortal_Echo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > racewright said:
> ...


HUH ? So I used "we" as if I was inferring that I had anything directly to do with it eh ? "We" means our race being involved in that war as a "race" back then, and not me directly being involved, so is that an inappropriate metaphor to use when speaking about the past civil war, and yes slavery was a part of that war in which was being fought over in order to end that slavery sure (glad you recognize that fact), so did I offend your audience with my words, and so are you trying to do a little damage control maybe for your audience ?


----------



## Immortal_Echo (Dec 1, 2012)

Duped said:


> Immortal_Echo said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



That's like saying whites as a race should take blame for many other mistakes in history and I don't mean slavery, things other whites started. Who do you expect to sign the emancipation proclamation, since when did slaves anywhere have authority/power to sign anything or free themselves. I never saw the logic in any race taking credit of any kind from the achievements and hard-work of those in the past. This is not "the" American flag, this is rebellion toward it.


----------



## April (Dec 1, 2012)

WHY is it that everyone on this thread doesn't mention the fact that Obama IS HALF WHITE? 
He's from both sides of the track...the best (or worse) of both worlds?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 1, 2012)

Most blacks think of Obama as BLACK. That's all that comes into their minds and how much more free stuff he will give them...

I think that's kind of sad.


----------



## Immortal_Echo (Dec 1, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Most blacks think of Obama as BLACK. That's all that comes into their minds and how much more free stuff he will give them...
> 
> I think that's kind of sad.



I find it sad you still believe you can tell people how they think and read minds.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 1, 2012)

AngelsNDemons said:


> WHY is it that everyone on this thread doesn't mention the fact that Obama IS HALF WHITE?
> He's from both sides of the track...the best (or worse) of both worlds?



b/c he identifies himself as black ?

decades ago?


----------



## April (Dec 1, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Most blacks think of Obama as BLACK. That's all that comes into their minds and how much more free stuff he will give them...
> 
> I think that's kind of sad.



Well, yes..it is sad. 
BUT...in my own personal experience, born and raised on the south side of a fairly big city (only two and a half hours from Chicago), the black folk were not only racist towards whites...they were racist against mixed boys and girls who had white mamas and black baby daddy's as well. What was even worse, if a black girl from my neighborhood hooked up with a white guy and they had a baby? That girl was shunned worse than a black boy with a white baby mama. 

I will say, that as the years have passed...it doesn't seem that important now, and white baby mama's are more accepted now because of the President being HALF WHITE. 

I am not sure what one is supposed to put down for 'race' when asked of a bi-racial person. I was told that it was the mother's race, whether she was white, black, hispanic, asian, etc. 
So, if that is indeed true, then the President is technically 'white'...

I, myself have a WHITE mother and a MEXICAN father...I was told it was the fathers race I had to 'take'...so all my life I put down Hispanic...yet I do looked 'mixed' with fair skin and a 'tint', and I have black hair and brown eyes...truthfully I could pass for any 'race' except for asian, but my eyes are almond shaped and do slant up just a bit, in pix I could pass for asian...but not in RL. 
 Yet, I digress...sorry...
My point, is that Obama's mama is a WHITE woman with a WHITE family which Obama was raised around...he speaks of his grandmother and his mother often...I know how that goes because of my own mother being white...we grew up around BOTH sides of our families...the white side and the 'colored' side.

So those voters out there that voted for Obama because of his race? They also voted for his WHITE side.


----------



## Duped (Dec 1, 2012)

Immortal_Echo said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > Immortal_Echo said:
> ...


I do feel the ignominy of slavery, the association - not responsibility!
My point is that blacks blame whites for slavery, but don't credit the sacrafice whites gave to end it.
When you are connected to the past by blood, there is a since of congruentcy with it at the soul level; the association - not responsibility!
The rebel flag cast many of perspective, it is 100% American!


----------



## Duped (Dec 1, 2012)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Most blacks think of Obama as BLACK. That's all that comes into their minds and how much more free stuff he will give them...
> ...


When a person is part black, he is degnegnated black probably because of racist whites of the past - tradition! If you look at African Americans ( I hate that incorrect term ) they don't look like the true African negro. That is because they are mostley mixed. Tiger Woods is also considered black - though he is 1/2, asian. Blacks embrace mixed black indivisuals as black, because they don't consider them to be white, and can proclaim their achevements as their own.
Whites don't want to identify with other races, because they think that they are the cat's ass, and their right - not on the indivisual level, but as an aggregate.
To simplify: if you have some white milk, and you add a little chocalate syrup, what do you have? No matter how much or how little you add -  you don't have white milk anymore!
I don't know why so many voted for Obama, I guess they didn't grow up in the Amreica I love, but it will be along time before a non mixed black ever gets in!


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 1, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > WHY is it that everyone on this thread doesn't mention the fact that Obama IS HALF WHITE?
> ...


I remember him throwing his white grandmother under the bus, so his need to seperate himself was interesting at that point.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 1, 2012)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Most blacks think of Obama as BLACK. That's all that comes into their minds and how much more free stuff he will give them...
> ...


You Spoiler..LOL


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 1, 2012)

AngelsNDemons said:


> WHY is it that everyone on this thread doesn't mention the fact that Obama IS HALF WHITE?
> He's from both sides of the track...the best (or worse) of both worlds?


Doesn't matter about color, all that matters is about his character and who influenced his character over the years, and/or for whom molded it in life. Now this is all people should be mindful of with Obama, and they should not be concernend about his color unless he is found to be a racist underneath his skin, and therefore uses his skin color for racist reasons or racist activities, but it should always be more about his actions that surrounds his character only, and never his skin color. 

This is what matters most to Americans..


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm just popping in because whoa geeze I'll make some people stroke out here because I'm looking for a black and tan bitch hahahaha its a dog you left wingers lol. But that's what I am doing these days. 

You left wingers are nuts though. I've been watching the board as I've been trying to get my new baby.

YOWZAH.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 1, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > WHY is it that everyone on this thread doesn't mention the fact that Obama IS HALF WHITE?
> ...




Americans don't even know that his main mentor was a pedophile sex crazy dude.

They just don't care. All the blacks care about is getting the free phone apparently.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 1, 2012)

I still never figured Latinos. Being that welfare oriented. They aren't that way up here. I don't understand this at all.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 1, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



he drags her back out again over Obamacare. It's pitiful, but hey, it's Obama


----------



## Duped (Dec 1, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > WHY is it that everyone on this thread doesn't mention the fact that Obama IS HALF WHITE?
> ...


I am thoroughly disgusted with his actions, and unimpressed with his skin color.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 2, 2012)

Immortal_Echo said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > Immortal_Echo said:
> ...



After witnessing a black woman screaming "Obama gave me a phone" I don't care anymore over pc.

Let's be honest. Every black but with a few exceptions voted for their messiah. Be honest. Every black voted for Obama.

So if they are going to do that, we should have no shame whatsoever for voting white. 

They vote black. We should vote white then. Makes sense to me.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 2, 2012)

Duped said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



Even he isn't black enough for some and never forget he is not brought up to be American. 
I'm not a birther. I am talking about his true upbringing .


----------



## Duped (Dec 2, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


 He was brought up to be anti colonialism, anti white; he was brought up black!


----------



## Immortal_Echo (Dec 2, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Immortal_Echo said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...



I don't care who other blacks vote for or like. I believe that race should take no part in politics, like religion nothing goes well. The fact that there are people who vote based on race tells me this country is screwed. 

I hate blacks that do get me labeled and those who label me with them without my consent. I don't know which bothers me more so I just I hate them both as equals.


----------



## MDiver (Dec 2, 2012)

Regardless of the percentage of blacks who voted for Obama, he wouldn't have become president without voters from other races (hold your breath....whites included) picking him.  I have no doubt that many blacks voted for Obama, simply because he was black, just as many whites voted for Romney, simply because he wasn't black and are so racist, that it is horrendous to them that a black man is sitting in the white house.  
In my case, voting for Romney would have meant voting for a candidate backed by ridiculously far-right religious zealots.  That automatically removed him as a contender for me.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 2, 2012)

MDiver said:


> Regardless of the percentage of blacks who voted for Obama, he wouldn't have become president without voters from other races (hold your breath....whites included) picking him.  I have no doubt that many blacks voted for Obama, simply because he was black, just as many whites voted for Romney, simply because he wasn't black and are so racist, that it is horrendous to them that a black man is sitting in the white house.
> In my case, voting for Romney would have meant voting for a candidate backed by ridiculously far-right religious zealots.  That automatically removed him as a contender for me.


How rediculous was it to blame Romney for something that he couldnot control, nor did he claim he would represent ? Did he indicate to you that he was going to agressively represent extremist as you sort of refer to them as ? I don't think that he did.... Obama on the other hand, well he has the profile & actions from his past for us to go by, in which tells many of us that he does or did represent extremist views and/or radicals that were around him. Lets see how many did he have to throw under the bus in his first 4 years already ?


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 2, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



invariably the mixed race person chooses to identify with the race that gets them the most free Obama phones


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 2, 2012)

I guess I can't blame people for wanting free stuff, but our leadership should know better about tempting people with such, and then to do it just for votes ? So did Obama and crew use the free stuff platform as a way to get votes or not ? Pelosi said that foodstamps and welfare was a great stimulous for the economy, and that we needed to do more of that sort of thing right ?


----------



## racewright (Dec 2, 2012)

Obama is president because all the blacks voted for him and no other reason if blacks were not racist and even 25% of them would have voted the other way Romney would be president. 
Now we get real mean and nasty.  Once you go black you can never go back..The Dems have locked themselves into a position where they will have to stay away from nominating a White male for many many years in order to stay in power...
As the white man says the Nig--- always comes out  so just wait and see how messed up this country is going to be with all your Wall Martt jobs because you cant see how the USA's politics have destroyed all good jobs and this President is going to finish us off by subsidizing people and business  just like they do in all Socialized countries but it is only enough for you to eat rice and beans.  Not the American way but so Dems can get votes they have to give it away.  Problem is there will not be that much to give away.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 2, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 2, 2012)

Immortal_Echo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Most blacks think of Obama as BLACK. That's all that comes into their minds and how much more free stuff he will give them...
> ...



Actually I think it is scary..........reminicent of the kind of individual who would walk into a public establishment with an assault weapon, shoot everyone in sight, and then say "God told him to do it".


----------



## Huey (Dec 2, 2012)

Whatever the Black gets  thats free,the whites get it too.Foodstamps,welfare,everything.So stop all this damn crying.Whats wrong you feel that Blacks dont deserve to get anything from this govt.They served in the armed forces,fought the same wars as whites.They worked at jobs just like you lazy whites.They attended schools also. So whats your problem whitey ?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 2, 2012)

racewright said:


> Obama is president because all the blacks voted for him and no other reason if blacks were not racist and even 25% of them would have voted the other way Romney would be president.
> Now we get real mean and nasty.  Once you go black you can never go back..The Dems have locked themselves into a position where they will have to stay away from nominating a White male for many many years in order to stay in power...
> As the white man says the Nig--- always comes out  so just wait and see how messed up this country is going to be with all your Wall Martt jobs because you cant see how the USA's politics have destroyed all good jobs and this President is going to finish us off by subsidizing people and business  just like they do in all Socialized countries but it is only enough for you to eat rice and beans.  Not the American way but so Dems can get votes they have to give it away.  Problem is there will not be that much to give away.



The black population being a small percentage of the electorate, in no way could have been the deciding votes that won the election or could have lost it. 

Obama won the election on the votes he captured from latino, black, female and predominately young voters...and he also got some unexpected help from Romney making tactical errors such as that stupid statement he made about the "47%" during his campaign.


----------



## Aristotle (Dec 2, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Immortal_Echo said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...



So you forgo being politically correct because you saw one person talking about a free phone? Really? 

By the way let me ask you: Who are you to judge the reasons of a citizen on their personal reason why they've voted for a presidential candidate?


----------



## Aristotle (Dec 2, 2012)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Most blacks think of Obama as BLACK. That's all that comes into their minds and how much more free stuff he will give them...
> ...




This has to be one of the dumbest responses (and racist) I've read. You've firstly riddled the beginning of your responses with generalizations as if you know every black person near the south side of Chicago. Second you assume the reasons why African-Americans voted for Obama. News flash African-Americans vote democrat (at least majority of us do statistically) Obama just happens to be African-American and the fact that he is the first president of color is a pretty big deal considering historically people of color lived through racial segregation.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 2, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> Immortal_Echo said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Change God to Allah, and you will have described a radical islamist who is in this nation now, and sadly has been allowed to do that very thing..


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 2, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Obama is African American ?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 2, 2012)

Duped said:


> 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !





AquaAthena said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !
> ...



One really has to wonder if these are the postings of liberal trolls, as no actual person could be this stupid, ignorant, and hateful.


----------



## Duped (Dec 2, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !
> ...


Why don't you address the facts stated - they can't be refuted, but you could at least try to mitigate them. Name calling without substance is pitiful - it shows that your inteligence is weak - I encourage you to try again.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 2, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



First.

IIRC Blacks voted for Obama by about 97% over Hillary in the primary.

Second 

you never lived through segregaton as most blacks haven't either 

Third

You should want segregation since you are always whining about how white people are mean to you


----------



## April (Dec 2, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...




First, the beginning of_ your response _totally discredited the rest of your response. (I never wrote that I LIVE in Chicago) 
You apparently did not read and comprehend my post, Aristotle.
What you did was automatically jump to the conclusion (and cherry picked my post in your thoughts) that my post was 'racist'...it was NOT intended to spew hatred and racism, it was an account of MY OWN PERSONAL experience being brought up on the south side of a big city (NOT CHICAGO) and living and working in a neighborhood for years with blacks...they were my neighbors, classmates, and customers...so, I got to know the _real life of their lives _every single day. And trust me, it's NOT just the blacks that were racist, it was the mexicans too...and the few whites that lived around us (that were mostly involved with a black or mexican, or living with them, like my OWN mother) 
Unlike most, I take PRIDE in_ both sides _of my race...my WHITE side AND my MEXICAN side. 
The point of my OP was NOT a dig at blacks, it was about the President also being HALF WHITE and the confusion as to WHY people (blacks, white folks and the hispanics) voted for him that did NOT stop to think that he is also HALF WHITE...in my own personal experience of being a 'mixed' or bi-racial HUMAN, I was born, introduced, loved and raised by BOTH sides of my family...and by that, I expect the President did as well. 

And yes, I know all too well about segregation and what it instilled in those who were seperated from the whites as if they were just dirt, by my families OWN accounts of it and bringing it to light to myself and my siblings as well to the rest of the other young ones growing up...segregation was, is and always will be a part of "us" as slavery of blacks is to them now...and, WHO else do you think had to drink from the 'colored' water fountains that were not white? Maybe that is why the signs said 'colored' instead of strictly negroes or the other N word?
hmmm....


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 2, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Immortal_Echo said:
> ...



I'm going to guess it's b/c she is sick and tired of the double standards


----------



## racewright (Dec 2, 2012)

Huey said:


> Whatever the Black gets  thats free,the whites get it too.Foodstamps,welfare,everything.So stop all this damn crying.Whats wrong you feel that Blacks dont deserve to get anything from this govt.They served in the armed forces,fought the same wars as whites.They worked at jobs just like you lazy whites.They attended schools also. So whats your problem whitey ?



lololololololoo brainwashed black fool  (call me whitey againand the gloves come off)


----------



## Duped (Dec 2, 2012)

Huey said:


> Whatever the Black gets  thats free,the whites get it too.Foodstamps,welfare,everything.So stop all this damn crying.Whats wrong you feel that Blacks dont deserve to get anything from this govt.They served in the armed forces,fought the same wars as whites.They worked at jobs just like you lazy whites.They attended schools also. So whats your problem whitey ?


It is a pity that don't realize how dumb, and racist your post is


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 2, 2012)

Duped said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever the Black gets  thats free,the whites get it too.Foodstamps,welfare,everything.So stop all this damn crying.Whats wrong you feel that Blacks dont deserve to get anything from this govt.They served in the armed forces,fought the same wars as whites.They worked at jobs just like you lazy whites.They attended schools also. So whats your problem whitey ?
> ...



What's so racist or dumb about his post?

*There are lazy whites as well as lazy blacks
*There are whites who get food stamps, welfare, and other government freebies. 
As matter if fact the welfare system was originally set up FOR whites, BY whites.

*Blacks have served in the armed forces, and fought in the same wars as whites....only for less compensation, and in past decades returned home, only to be refused service in numerous public establishments, as a matter of fact, blacks have also competed in the Olympic Games and won numerous medals for this country, only to return home and STILL be refused service.
.(read Muhammad Ali's life story)


----------



## Duped (Dec 2, 2012)

Blacks dispropotianately get more benefits, and commit more crimes than whites.
Huey did not encompass blacks in his lazy statement - the term whitey is racist.
" they attended school also " What a revelation.
This thread is about blacks voting their skin color in enormously racist numbers. Anyone who has posted here, and doesn't agree with that fact, and doesn't try to mitigate or refute the statement is responding dumbly! If you are going to digress, than at least confront or touch the assertion; the crux of the thread!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 2, 2012)

Some of the most racist blacks in this whole country are within the black congressional caucus. These assholes think sitting senators shouldn't go after government officials like RICE and Obama. Why, because they're black.

Wow, you people are shallow.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 2, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...



25% of blacks are on welfare and Ali was a folloer of Elijah " motherplane" Muhammad


----------



## Duped (Dec 2, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...


I forgot - fuck anyone who changes their name to Muhammad ( shit be upon him ) fucking petophile piece of shit.


----------



## Huey (Dec 2, 2012)

racewright said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever the Black gets thats free,the whites get it too.Foodstamps,welfare,everything.So stop all this damn crying.Whats wrong you feel that Blacks dont deserve to get anything from this govt.They served in the armed forces,fought the same wars as whites.They worked at jobs just like you lazy whites.They attended schools also. So whats your problem whitey ?
> ...


 Hey whitey,whats so dumb about this post? I would whip the color off your face,what color there is ghost boy.


----------



## Huey (Dec 2, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> Immortal_Echo said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


 Thats the thinking of a scrambled brain whitey,they all think that way.


----------



## Duped (Dec 2, 2012)

Huey said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...


Well catsteve2012 - are  you going to stick up for this racist moron. Maybe give him some reps?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 2, 2012)

Duped said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...



I forgot too..................Profanity is  a feeble mind trying to express itself.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 2, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...


Ok, so are blacks and whites finally getting over these problems, or are they getting worse because of the constant revisiting of them, and the biased and power handling of them by certain people these days ?

What does an election like this tell people about these problems (if they are tied to it) ? What are the expectations of all surrounding this election concerning these problems ? Will they get better or get worse according to some ?

It's really up to Barack Obama, to either stick to strict Americanism (seeing no colors except for Red White and Blue), and him not allowing anyone to fuel or stoke the simmering coals that represent such issues, back up into a fire again.

We shall see how he rolls on down these roads or what is to be expected of him by others on down these roads. Hopefully the hot coals simmering still in peoples minds on these issues, will looked to be finally put out, but that is wishful thinking on my part, because it will probably take a few more generations or so to get this done.  Now that Christ is being removed from everything it can be removed from in American government, I think our chances are becoming slimmer instead of wider in order to calm the problems that we as a nation face on a daily basis anymore together, and with that said we as individuals have to solve these problems, and not our government to solve them for us as it tries to do.


----------



## Duped (Dec 2, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Great another non reponsive one liner - now where getting somewhere


----------



## Toronado3800 (Dec 2, 2012)

Duped said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...





Al Gore is to the environment what

Duped is to Israel.  Please folks, understand I would prefer he/she not pass on their genes.


----------



## Duped (Dec 2, 2012)

Toronado3800 said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


You need a hobby!


----------



## racewright (Dec 3, 2012)

Huey said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...



No just there fair share and the sure want more than their fair share,  lets see wars about a 100whites to 1 black,jobs well if they show up about 50 to 1 worth having work for you,and schools yes they love to destroy them. You know who your Dad is??? I'm all for free Abortion   there will be alot less blacks nigga


----------



## Colin (Dec 3, 2012)

racewright said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever the Black gets  thats free,the whites get it too.Foodstamps,welfare,everything.So stop all this damn crying.Whats wrong you feel that Blacks dont deserve to get anything from this govt.They served in the armed forces,fought the same wars as whites.They worked at jobs just like you lazy whites.They attended schools also. So whats your problem whitey ?
> ...


----------



## racewright (Dec 3, 2012)

Colin said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...



lololo9lolololloooo   ya catching on/ no more one sided race talk


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 3, 2012)

Apparently the OP was correct in saying blacks are the most racist. The blacks posting in this thread has proved it.


----------



## racewright (Dec 3, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Apparently the OP was correct in saying blacks are the most racist. The blacks posting in this thread has proved it.



yes yes yes and i for one will not let them get away with it any more, main reason this country is in trouble --ya can not listen to there affirmative action bullshit any more,or have white guilt..malcomX's wishes have arrived  Whites have lost to many of there women and they must fight back with the truth  as OBAMA has said Fair Share.  They do not want fair share they want revenge Obama's words not mine...The whites have given too much, when was the last time a black thanked a white for fighting the civil war and freeing them.  
Thankless sob's


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 3, 2012)

Duped said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > racewright said:
> ...



I don't think that he needs my help handling you.And speaking of racist morons and "reps", you seem to get plenty of them in this forum.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 3, 2012)

Duped said:


> Blacks dispropotianately get more benefits, and commit more crimes than whites.
> Huey did not encompass blacks in his lazy statement - the term whitey is racist.
> " they attended school also " What a revelation.
> This thread is about blacks voting their skin color in enormously racist numbers.
> ...



Huey chose to respond to your typically racist statements with a little dose of your own medicine, and lookng in the mirror obviously was enough to get a reaction out of you. 

That is what is REALLY going on here.


----------



## Aristotle (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm staying out of this katsteve is owning you asswipes


----------



## Aristotle (Dec 3, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Aristotle said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



Come on Beagle most blacks of biracial heritage consider themselves black. Its the racial dynamics of culture.

Which is why the Spanish do not consider themselves "Hispanic" they consider themselves European. Which is also why Obama considers himself apart of the black community.


----------



## Aristotle (Dec 3, 2012)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Aristotle said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



I will destroy this when I get to work...LMAO you better try and delete your post


----------



## Duped (Dec 3, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks dispropotianately get more benefits, and commit more crimes than whites.
> ...


 You, and Aristotle are lame. He drops in from time to time to babble, and you still have not confronted the charge directly - where is Huey? I thought he threw in the towel - here Huey.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 3, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Aristotle said:
> ...



when you get to work? 

prolly can't fire you b/c of your skin color


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 3, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Aristotle said:
> ...



bi-racial people consider themselves to be black so they can receive affirmative action and scream racism at the drop of a hat

you are "living" proof


----------



## April (Dec 3, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Aristotle said:
> ...



Oh? I did not know I was being immature and rude (as you are) to get back this type of childish response.

So, is threatening me to 'better try and delete your post' supposed to intimidate me?

TBH...I did not expect this from you...my original judgement of you is apparently completely wrong. 

By all means, Sir...give it your best shot.


----------



## Aristotle (Dec 3, 2012)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Most blacks think of Obama as BLACK. That's all that comes into their minds and how much more free stuff he will give them...
> ...



So the idiot writes" blacks were racist" I am curious was it all blacks or those you've encountered?


----------



## April (Dec 3, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



You mean, those I've only_ encountered_? Or those I lived with, went to school with and worked with?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 3, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Aristotle said:
> ...


If you say so, but why not just being good human beings and just an American, instead of all this color stuff ? Is there something to gain by sticking to the color thing ?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 3, 2012)

TruthOut10 said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !
> ...


Were you making that argument, then along came Obama ? Just asking...

We all need to get over the color thing and become Americans, it is the only way to solve the delema in this nation finally...


----------



## racewright (Dec 3, 2012)

Well if anything was learned with this post it is that all races are racist, and it is still not against the law just a fact.
So give no race any special treatment or the ones who are better at something will have to give handicaps to those who are not as skilled.  Like maybe affirmative action for all. Business if you are a minority ya get 10% and if you are a ball player and white ya get a head start.lolololo


----------



## Duped (Dec 3, 2012)

If 80% of whites voted white with a black man in a presidential contest - all you would hear is how racist whites are, and that would be correct! When 97% of blacks vote black with a white man in the race - you hear all this obfuscating bull shit. Those of you who deny the mathmatical preponderance are either real gulible, real stupid, or you don't have the courage to acccept it.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 3, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> I'm staying out of this katsteve is owning you asswipes



C'mon Aristotle, jump on in....it's all entertainment


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 3, 2012)

Duped said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...



If you took your lips off of the Budweiser keg for a moment and posted a lucid sentence with anything other than an "F bomb" in front of it, I might respond in kind.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 3, 2012)

When will blacks stop blaming whites and start showing how equal they're? Honestly.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 4, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> TruthOut10 said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...



who are the hyphenated americans?


----------



## Immortal_Echo (Dec 4, 2012)

Matthew said:


> When will blacks stop blaming whites and start showing how equal they're? Honestly.



How often do you hear blacks blame whites for anything? When will you and certain other guys here(Duped,squeeze berry,William Joyce,etc) ever stop blaming blacks for everything. You hypocrites blame everything on non-whites, race is the only factor you look at.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 4, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > TruthOut10 said:
> ...


Better yet, why are they these hyphenated Americans, and why not just Americans ? This has always baffled me really, but then again maybe not, because by identifying as this, it links them to their power found in or recognized by the federal government in these ways, otherwise they would just become Americans just like the rest of us are if they didn't. Hey I don't go around calling myself an English American or an Irish American, because I am satisfied as being just an American living here as an American nothing more and/or nothing less.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 4, 2012)

Immortal_Echo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > When will blacks stop blaming whites and start showing how equal they're? Honestly.
> ...


Kidding me right ?


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 4, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> Aristotle said:
> 
> 
> > I'm staying out of this katsteve is owning you asswipes
> ...



why don't you jump on it?


----------



## Duped (Dec 4, 2012)

Immortal_Echo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > When will blacks stop blaming whites and start showing how equal they're? Honestly.
> ...


"Anything - Everything" Can you please be a little more extreme  I  blame blacks for their actions.
Why don't you explain how 97% of blacks voted their color  
Have you ever seen a group ( two or more ) of black males out on the streets picking up trash without an armed guard ?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 4, 2012)

Duped said:


> Immortal_Echo said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Yes, I certainly have,.... but since you seem to have a theory regarding this, my guess is that YOU probably spend your weekends doing community service right alongside the ones  that YOU are referring to.


*For someone who loathes "blacks" so much, you certainly do allow them to occupy a very large percentage of the space that you "pollute" in this forum*.


----------



## mjollnir (Dec 4, 2012)

Duped said:


> Immortal_Echo said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Since it apparently has escaped your notice, they didn't vote 'their color'.

They voted their politics, which is overwhelmingly Democrat.

Have you ever considered having a cogent point?  You might look less stupid that way.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 4, 2012)

Their politics are one of who ever gives them free shit...Who ever that accepts them as the victim gets their vote.

Blacks piss me off.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 4, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > TruthOut10 said:
> ...



Yep,

Time to be just Americans? O'shittt, that won't give them special treatment.


----------



## Immortal_Echo (Dec 4, 2012)

Duped said:


> Immortal_Echo said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



When do you hypocrites not come here blaming black racism? I see a lot more whites bringing up slavery and whining about racism than blacks. How should I know why other blacks voted Obama, but neither do you. Yes some may have voted by race, but there's more possibilities such as being democrat or just not wanting Romney as a president(I doubt that many people care hes white). You just come here blaming racism and call an entire race stupid.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 4, 2012)

Why not learn some economics and stop expecting marxism to get you through life???


----------



## Colin (Dec 5, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Apparently the OP was correct in saying blacks are the most racist. The blacks posting in this thread has proved it.



Really? Funny that! Because all one has to do is go through this thread to see that the biggest race baiters posting in it are the usual group of white racists.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 5, 2012)

Blacks can go on t.v and be racist....Did you see that stupid idiot go on fox news Hannity and go crazy. 

Well, we have a second amendment asshole.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 5, 2012)

mjollnir said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > Immortal_Echo said:
> ...



their politics must have be their color since blacks overwhelmingly  voted for the black man instead of the white woman in the 2008 Dem primary.

This has also been the case in smaller elections


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 5, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...




Another illogical statement from the terrified racist contingent.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 5, 2012)

Blacks want a double standard to kill and rape. FUCK THAT. Society shouldn't give anyone a double standard...


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 5, 2012)

facts are racist


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 5, 2012)

Colin said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the OP was correct in saying blacks are the most racist. The blacks posting in this thread has proved it.
> ...



Pointing out the facts is now "race baiting"?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 5, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



There are often not many "facts" here that are substantiated by credible sources. There are more opinions based on what is perceived. So yes, "race baiting" would be an accurate descripton.


----------



## mjollnir (Dec 5, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Blacks want a double standard to kill and rape. FUCK THAT. Society shouldn't give anyone a double standard...



No, they don't.

Please be less stupid.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 5, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Aristotle said:
> ...



Jump on what Jethro?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 5, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



Fact: Blacks represent app. 12 percent of the population.

Fact: Blacks commit over 50 percent of all violent crime.

Fact: Blacks are disproportionately affected with HIV, they consitute one third of reported cases.

Fact: Blacks struggle with 72 percent of babies being born to single mothers.

Fact: According to the Bureau of Justice Statistics, one in three black men can expect to go to prison in their lifetime. 

I challenge you to debunk these facts and explain why presenting these facts is race baiting.


----------



## Duped (Dec 5, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


As Lonestar_logic has indicated: Blacks vote almost exclusively black, even when their is a white canidate to champion their cause ( free shit ) which absolutely is undeniable unless you are a dumb ass liberal. I understand that this just doesn't fit into your narrative - to accept it would mean you would have to give up the race card; only whites can be racist!
There hasn't been one credible opposing answer given to my asertion - as a whole, blacks are dumb racist.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 5, 2012)

Duped said:


> There hasn't been one credible opposing answer given to my asertion - as a whole, blacks are dumb racist.






Are you trying to say you are black?


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 5, 2012)

unkotwat

racist coward


----------



## Duped (Dec 5, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> unkotwat
> 
> racist coward


I think he's a bitch - writes like one  He can't confront the truth so ....


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 5, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...


What is race baiting really ? Define that for me if you will, and maybe give some examples if you will also.... Thanks


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 5, 2012)

The race thing can easily settle down in this nation on all sides, if Martin Luther Kings words would just finally become a reality for all, where as all would become simply American citizens based upon their character instead of being known by their color. We should all be proud of being American in everyway that it stands for, and for which should always be (color blind). 

Then we could just be as we already are and should be in this nation, in which is a multi-cultural American society, as what we find in the American southerners (all groups found under this list), the northerners (all groups found under this list), the cajauns (a culture in and of their own), the westerners (all groups found under this list), the easterners (the same), the mountineers (the same), the swamp people ( a culture in and of it's own), the backwoodsmen (the same), the drag racers (the same), the round trackers (nascar) (a culture that is unique), the soul brothers (another culture that is unique), the farmers (all groups found under this list), the motorcyclist (all groups found under this list), the truckers (another unique multi-cultural group), the linemen ( a culture of it's own), the singers (the same), the hunters (a specific culture in and of it's own), the engineers (special group), the ship builders (the same), the sailors (the same), the soldiers (a special group of brave Americans), the semstresses ( a lost group of specialized tradesman or workers who took pride in who they are and/or were) , the sewers (the same), the christians (great American religious group), the good muslims (becoming the same), the mormons (the same), the presbyterians (the same), the baptist (the same), the holyness (the same) and there are many many more in which I can't think of, but they are many all the same, and yet these all have nothing to do with color, and shouldnot be restricted to one color only, nor should they be restrictive to cross overs into these groups at any time, because they are more so about culture, and the American culture at that, in which is found compatible always in America to one another, or at least until any of these show that they are not compatible or refuse to remain compatible, where as even so we should only deal with the culprits who are problems within the groups, while always sparing the culture as a whole, especially when not guilty on whole. 

I don't  think there are any cultures or races in America that are guilty on whole, but there are many problems that can come from any one of these areas listed and/or more, so it just all comes down to pecentages and stats in which identify patterns or trends going on within some cultures, and then the degree in which they are going on is what can raise flags quickly or not, in which do signal problems coming from within specific areas and/or groups, and this through in and through out time as we go forward in America and/or look back.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 5, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Pointing out the truth of any races down falls. Blacks 72% bastard rate, 52.2% of all murders, etc. They don't like that pointed out as it makes them think.


----------



## Colin (Dec 6, 2012)

Matthew said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



You've already confirmed, in a previous thread, that you are a racist neo-nazi and proud member of Stormfront. Would you like me to re-post it again for all to see? Most on these boards are wise to your vile racist tactics, so yet another fail on your part.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 6, 2012)

Colin said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



only white people can be racists

true story


----------



## Colin (Dec 6, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



You wouldn't recognise a true story if it pushed its way three foot up your fart stack, sunshine.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 6, 2012)

Colin said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



wow

that hurt my feelings


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 6, 2012)

As long as we're a multi-racial society we must learn to debate and come to an understanding. This will make us a far more healthy nation that understands each other. Blacks must understand that other races don't like violence and it would be better for them for them to become more peaceful.


----------



## zonly1 (Dec 6, 2012)

how can we have a multi racial society when obama pits one class(social/economical) against another?

prop 30 in calif...retroactive..into our wallets

 and we all we sold that the lotto system was the cure


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 6, 2012)

zonly1 said:


> how can we have a multi racial society when obama pits one class(social/economical) against another?
> 
> prop 30 in calif...retroactive..into our wallets
> 
> and we all we sold that the lotto system was the cure



Obama and most blacks want to cause divide as they want to rule over whites. You see such a society isn't likely to work as naturally all races perfer to live with their own on this planet, whites in europe, Asians in asia, Arabs in arabia, etc...Look at south Africa to understand this.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

racewright said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the OP was correct in saying blacks are the most racist. The blacks posting in this thread has proved it.
> ...



I will be the first in line to 'thank a white a man' I in this forum who acknowledges that the Civil war was fought to PRESERVE THE UNION AND FORCE THE SOUTH TO MOVE TOWARDS INDUSTRIALIZATION.

The belief that the Civil War was fought to "free the slaves" is nothing but misinformed ignorance.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 6, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I would agree that was part of it, they wanted the South to sell its cotton and other raw material to the North instead of other countries. 

But the main reason was because the South demanded States' rights and were not getting them.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2012)

Matthew said:


> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> > how can we have a multi racial society when obama pits one class(social/economical) against another?
> ...




When has obama or any other prominent black politician said anything like that? You're beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2012)

Matthew said:


> You see such a society isn't likely to work as naturally all races perfer to live with their own on this planet, whites in europe, Asians in asia, Arabs in arabia, etc...Look at south Africa to understand this.




All members of the human 'race' are their own kind.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



*I will preface this response which I will address ONE TIME regarding what  "I consider to be race-baiting",  by stating that I will be the first to acknowledge that there are definately alarming trends relating to crime, lack of education, and absence of role models in way too many black households in this country,

If you recall, when I first started  posting here, I clearly stated that a significant part of that issue is that the civil rights movement was a lost cause,  because economic empowerment through self reliance was not the foundation of the movement. 
Integrating and being intimately friendly with a majority who has a history of monetary capitalizing on spreading a universal message that you are inferior, is an invitation to fail.

The foundation of the movement was to "fix the segregation issue" and all will turn out fine.

Bullshit.

So here we are. Segregation (in a legal sense) has been abolished, and now the black population statistically has more single parent households, a higher incarceration rate, and is less unified than in decades past.

My grandparents and parents lived through Jim Crow segregation, and I am old enough to recall the Civil Rights movement vividly. 

My elders would often tell me"

"Abolishing segregation took an enormous toll on our people. because our pride and trust in each other, and unity was lost. All that we previously had in a hostile land was each other, and the strength that we gained by being united was marginalized and dismantled when we lost the foundation of our purpose for unity. Our unity in most cases, guaranteed our survival, and the worst tradgedy of all is that way too many black owned businesses ended up  failing because integration was misinterpreted as an extention of friendship and equality, instead of an opportunity to bring what you had to the table. That is what has crippled the black population. Too trusting and ill equipped to compete in a dog eat dog capitalist society.    

When I started posting here, and posted in favor of economic development, retaining and recirculating black dollars within black communties which builds self reliance within the black population you were one of the first to cry "Racist"!!!!!! 

LMBAO!

And what is so amusing about that is that every other ethnicity who chooses come  to America, particularly Asians and Hispanics, follow the course of empowering themselves, creating their own wealth, and recirculating and sharing that wealth within their own communities which creates generational wealth. 

When Italians arrived from Italy and Jews fled Nazi Germany, they came to America and followed the same business model for success. 


Now, for your answer, and will only say it once. What do I consider "Race Baiting?????????"

When a certain group of trolls here post only parts of extreme right wing, often racist talking points and once in great while MIGHT post an obvious statistic only as a means to glorify themselves through the accident of being born "non-black".

When I see those who cannot, inspite of tremendous effort and numerous edits, type an intelligent statement or spell a word properly, rail on about how "blacks piss them off", and how "blacks want free stuff"...whatever that moronic statement means.

Those type of  mentally crippled, brain dead imbeciles are not interested in any meaningful dialouge. 

They are only posting half truths many times without really understanding what they are  posting.Those that I speak of in all probablity represent the bottom rung of the ethnic  group that they are a part of  both academically, and economically, and therefore would be an absolute waste as far as engaging in any real exchange of ideas on what can be done to improve the condition of ANY ethnic group in the country.*

When I read the same old statistics from such bottom feeders, it is obvious that most of them are demoralized, low achievers, who rely on Stormfront and Aryan Supremacist sites who  are continuously  seeking to recruit yet another generation of guillible Nazi wannabees in training to carry on the tradition of misinformed ignorance and arrogance that is present in most low achievers who have accomplished NOTHING to be proud of PERSONALLY.......a dubious "skill set" that is present in abundance in this forum.

*I think the majority of them cannot stand the N****R  in themselves.*

NEXT.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 6, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



What a load of crap!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



What's wrong? Feelings hurt because there was no "blame the caucasoids" rant?

That would be glorifying those like you.

As I have said before, the plight of the black population can only be solved by the black population.

That aside, you are not obligated to read a GD thing that I post.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 6, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Don't flatter yourself. There is nothing you could say or do that would hurt my feelings.

It was in fact a "blame whitey" rant.

You said your elders admitted, "Abolishing segregation took an enormous toll on our people. because our pride and trust in each other, and unity was lost. All that we previously had in a hostile land was each other, and the strength that we gained by being united was marginalized and dismantled when we lost the foundation of our purpose for unity. Our unity in most cases, guaranteed our survival, and the worst tradgedy of all is that way too many black owned businesses ended up  failing because integration was misinterpreted as an extention of friendship and equality, instead of an opportunity to bring what you had to the table. That is what has crippled the black population. Too trusting and ill equipped to compete in a dog eat dog capitalist society".

Now tell me that isn't playing the victim and blaming whitey.

And you have strengthened my opinion that "blame whitey" and "playing the victim" aka racism, is taught inside the black community.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Dec 6, 2012)

Duped said:


> 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !



If that were reversed?

?

How the fuck would Obama vote for 97% of blacks? There aren't enough public offices in Obama's home district for that to happen!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



 

*What I  WILL tell you is this: You obviously cannot read or comprehend, and it is not incumbent upon me to fix that issue. 

That aside, you have also strengthened MY opinion that this country would be waaaaaay better off if Texas does secede from the Union.

NEXT*


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 6, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




I can read and comprehend quite well. But I didn't really expect a rebuttal from you. I understand how diffcult it must be for you to deny the truth.

So go ahead and deflect the issue and make your feeble insults like a good little victim.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 6, 2012)

Colin said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



proof there is an achievement gap ^


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 6, 2012)

zonly1 said:


> how can we have a multi racial society when obama pits one class(social/economical) against another?
> 
> prop 30 in calif...retroactive..into our wallets
> 
> and we all we sold that the lotto system was the cure


We have a muti-racial American society already, so what you are saying I guess, is how are we to have a peaceful multi-racial society, if Obama is playing the class warfare game, and pitting one class against the other for his personal political agenda's, and alas his reasoning behind those agenda's ? 

Right ?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 6, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !
> ...



He means that if the voting percentages would have been reversed while having a black canidate running in the race or in any race where these mixes occur, and therefore the whites would have voted for a whiteman in this high of a percentage rate, as was found in such an electorial race in which had both white and black canidates running in it, then the whites would have never heard the end of it from the blacks (I think is what he was saying), if these percentages favored the white canidate as gained from the white voters in this way, and the white guy would have won because of..

Now carry on my friends out here in cyber space...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




There were no insults here. I stated the obvious. Your state is pursuing secession...and I sincerely hope they are successful, America will be much better off. 

Anyway, YOU KNOW good and well that the only reason  you even responded to what I posted in the first place was as I originally stated.....some of you cant stand the N****R in yourselves. 

Which is why the majority of what you post about or answer has to do with WHAT?????......."The black population".  Which makes YOU the victim of your own "bogeyman" 

Now there is some "truth" for you. 

LMBAO!


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Dec 6, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...



Oh. Kinda like we're not hearing the end of white people whining about blacks voting for Obama? Except one is a hypothetical and one is actually happening.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2012)

To whomever is posting in that giant red font:

Could you please stop playing with your crayons and just post in a normal font so as not to shit up every thread you post on?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 6, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Hey I got an idea, how about everyone becoming American, and circulating them dollars based on the character of the establishment and the people running that establishment, and this whether they are black, white, brown, green or what ever, just as long as they are American, and they are good Americans ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Your post reeks of you as a black man wanting to empower yourself and those for whom you want as to be other blacks like you, to be as seperate from what WHITEY in this nation finally ?

Keep trying and maybe you will seperate yourself from those in which you accuse here of that which you also are guilty of as well... Just sayin!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> To whomever is posting in that giant red font:
> 
> Could you please stop playing with your crayons and just post in a normal font so as not to shit up every thread you post on?



That would be me, I was not "playing with crayons or intentionally messing up the threads" but am I new to this forum, so I was not quite sure how the font adjustments and colors would come out looking. I do tend to use a larger font as my sight is not the best.

Anyway, there was no intentional harm meant, and I am not thin skinned (I used to post on the AOL Race Relations Board many years ago, and that site made this one look like Sesame Street), so I do not mind being corrected

So, is this better?


----------



## Duped (Dec 6, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





OohPooPahDoo said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !
> ...





beagle9 said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...


Do you really think poop an doo is going to get it now 
Blacks can't handle their own problems because of their racist attitudes, and distrust for one another! 
Still nothing but bloviating bull shit from the dissent - blacks vote their skin color!


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > To whomever is posting in that giant red font:
> ...





Aaaaaaaah~ That's much better! Now, what were you saying?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2012)

Duped said:


> - blacks vote their skin color!





Prove it.


----------



## Duped (Dec 6, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > - blacks vote their skin color!
> ...


If the black support Obama got doesn't prove it to you - you are an obamabot!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




No, you are wrong. I am not advocating a separatist nation as you seem so determined to come to the conclusion that I am.

If you and some of the "others" here took the time to really dissect what I am saying, my belief is clear. 

Black Americans are soley respsonsible for reforming black Americans.

Collective ethnic pride and has been diluted and lost in the process of assimilation. 

When other ethnicities venture to America, do they split up and head in different directions? 

No, they work as a unit. In families, and in communities to build generational wealth.

Immigrants throughout history have done it, and since blacks came here under different circumstances, it is necessary to BACKTRACK and do what should have been done when the fork in the road and choice between integration and self reliance through self empowerment presented itself during the civil rights era.

There are numerous Asian owned banks, mortgage brokerage businesses, investment firms etc...that are Asian funded and Asian owned on nearly every block in the community that I live in in Southern California.

I know quite a few of them personally, personally enough that I have even been asked by some neighbors who have come to this country and started businesses that have thrived:

"Why haven't BLACK citizens done the same thing? There is money to be made here" 

And when I drive past their office parks, and their banks, there is one common denominator...they work TOGETHER, and they KEEP THE RESOURCES IN THEIR COMMUNITIES.

Now, answer this question, does that make THEM racist? 

In a capitalist economy, what earns respect as well as grants access is monetary wealth. Nothing more and nothing less.

You should know that. Or is YOUR problem that YOU have an issue with black people who do?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2012)

Duped said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...





So, the white people who voted for obama were voting their color too? I guess they were voting for the white half? Is that how it works, YOU ILLOGICAL MORON?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> When other ethnicities venture to America, do they split up and head in different directions?





Eventually, yeah.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 6, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > - blacks vote their skin color!
> ...


Can't that be done as based upon the percentage rates in this election maybe, and then upon asking them who they voted for and why ? Of course it may be that they voted more for Obama in the first round, otherwise being based largely on the significance of him being a blackman, and therefore being more privy to their needs as a community, and this as found in the black communities mindset, of him knowing how to deal with or help the blacks in this nation as base upon their skin color, in which they figured he could relate to better all because of.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 6, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...



The black community is very socialist...They want free shit as they can't make it any other way.


----------



## Duped (Dec 6, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


This ain't about white people - are you that thick? Whites vote politically if you have to see it again  This is about black racism - substanciated by the fact that they overwhelmingly voted their skin color even when their was a white candidate who championed their issues - free shit! 
You write with your ideological emotions - try the mathmatical perspective; 1+1 really does equal 2 !!!


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 6, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Like I said, all should become Americans seeing no color or ethnic origins (blind to these things), and this including the ones you have talked about in your post here, where as they or anyone like yourself shouldnot seek to huddle or group together in a quest to become seperate in your persons or groups, and with your money and etc. but to instead just be or become Americans and/or Americans United & sharing the wealth based upon the incentive system as is earned in America.

How ignorant can the American people be, that this is and should finally somehow be understood in this nation, but what we are seing here is a want sorley to seperate, and this by groups who want to seperate from whitey in this nation someday or to get themselves free from white influence or white power where it exist through out this nation. I mean how else are we to interpret these writings ?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2012)

Duped said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...







So, 'whites' vote politically, but 'blacks,' who for a long time have tended to vote overwhelmingly democrat, aren't voting politically but racially?  You racists are hilariously stupid. 

Oh, and what exactly are MY "ideological emotions"? Please elaborate.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 6, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I think that it has already been covered as to why people think that they always vote democrat, especially when there wasn't a black canidate to vote for prior to or during the past Presidential elections, but then came along Obama who was running for Prez, where as in this situation many things were revealed as to what or how blacks were thinking, and how they had been thinking once this historical event came about for them. Now once a person or people open their mouths, it is hard for them to counter someone who uses their own words as were spoken against them.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 7, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Yes you stated the obvious about how most blacks feel then you denied it was a "blame whitey" rant.

As for posting about "the black population", this is a RACE RELATIONS thread you dim-witted fool.

Face it, blacks have been playing the victim for a long time and it will continue because they, for the most part cannot accept personal responibility.

Trust me, there is not an ounce of ****** in me, so stop projecting.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 7, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



How "you" or "we"(whatever that means) interpret what I post is not something that I am going to invest anymore energy into explaining. 

You could take some initiative and do a search on how Asian immigrants create enclaves and business ventures for their own, which, as I have said is beneficial for THEIR people as stated in the story below.

The Origins of Asian American Enclaves

As I described earlier, the first Asian American enclave (I use "enclave" and "community" interchangeably) were not Chinatowns but were actually Manila Villages in Louisiana in the 1750s. But the Chinatowns that developed as increasing numbers of Chinese workers came to northern California and Hawai'i in the mid-1800s expanded the scale of such enclaves to a whole new level. As the Chinese population spread to other parts of the country, new Chinatowns spread to other major cities, such as New York City, Los Angeles, and Chicago.

But after Chinese immigration was all but stopped in the 1880s, the Japanese then followed in the steps of the Chinese and "Little Tokyos" began cropping up, first in Hawai'i, San Francisco and then in Los Angeles. As the Japanese mainly worked in agriculture, they became drawn to the relatively undeveloped land and abundant farming opportunities in southern California. Since this period in the early 1900s, a few small Asian American communities existed throughout the country but they were relatively unnoticed for the most part.

However, as we discussed in the section on the new wave of Asian immigration, it was not until the 1965 Hart-Cellar Immigration Act that the structure of Asian American enclaves changed radically. With the influx of new immigrants from China, the Philippines, Korea, India/South Asia, and Viet Nam, almost overnight new ethnic enclaves became established and quickly grew in size, almost exponentially. New enclaves soon appeared in several major U.S. cities while existing ones expanded rapidly.

Soon there were Koreatowns in Los Angeles and New York, Little Manilas in Los Angeles and San Francisco, South Asian enclaves in New York, and Little Saigons in Orange County (CA), San Jose, and Houston. By the mid-1980s, the existing Chinatown in Manhattan grew so much that there wasn't any more land into which it could expand so new Chinatowns sprang up in Sunset Park, Brooklyn and Flushing, Queens.

Today, you could find an Asian American enclave in almost every major metropolitan area you go. Some may even be in place where you would never expect, such as a thriving Hmong community in Minneapolis/St. Paul. There are also expanding Asian communities in many Canadian cities, in particular Toronto and Vancouver. Each Asian community offers its own mix of traditional culture and cuisine along with new elements borrowed from its surrounding community.



The map on the right comes from CensusScope/Social Science Data Analysis Network and it shows Asian Americans as a percentage of a county's total population from the 2000 census. Click on the thumbnail to see the larger version in a new window. What it basically shows, not surprisingly, is that the counties that have the largest proportion of their population as Asian American are located in California, Washington, and along the mid-Atlantic and New England states. However, there is also a scattering of counties in the midwest and Texas that, while not huge, have a notable proportion of their population as Asian as well.

To look in more detail at perhaps the most dynamic county in the U.S. in terms of racial/ethnic diveristy, below are maps compiled by Michela Zonta and Paul Ong at the Ralph & Goldy Lewis Center for Regional Policy Analysis at UCLA. They illustrate different racial/ethnic distributions and concentrations in cities within Los Angeles County for 1980, 1990, and 2000. Click on each map's thumbnail below to see a full-size picture in a pop-up window. The results show that in 1980, the only cities that had an Asian Pacific Islander (API) majority were ones directly north of downtown and in east L.A. However, by 1990, more API majorities sprung up in east L.A. and west of Compton. Most recently in 2000, API majorities have expanded to include most of east L.A. and San Gabriel and much of the eastern part of the county.















Why These Enclaves Are So Popular

Sociologists and other social scientists note many reasons why these ethnic enclaves are so popular with new immigrants and Asian Americans who have lived in the U.S. all their lives. They actually have different definitions for an ethnic "community" versus an ethnic "enclave." Without getting into the academic details too much, enclaves are ethnic communities that have a well-developed economic structure that operates mainly through racial/ethnic dynamics.

At any rate, we will discuss the issue of Asian American small businesses in another section. For now, we'll focus on how these ethnic enclaves grew so quickly and why they continue to thrive. In one word, it's because of immigration. Immigrants from Asia keep coming to these ethnic communities and infuse them with new life.

There are many theories on why people immigrate to the U.S., especially from Asian countries. Again, without getting too academic, the usual scenario goes something like this: American multinational corporations set up businesses in foreign countries and soon begin to dominate that country's politics and economy. This "globalization of capital" disrupts and transforms the traditional way people in these Asian countries make a living as the fundamental structure of their national economy changes from one dominated by farming and agriculture to the beginnings of a modern capitalist economy that emphasizes manufacturing and export sectors.

Many workers struggle to survive economically, to adapt to these rapid changes, and many become "displaced" (i.e., they lose their jobs or their land, etc.). Nonetheless, having already been exposed to U.S. culture, either through direct contact with those connected to the American businesses now operating in their country or through TV programs and U.S. media portrayals, many workers dream about working in U.S. and earning lots of money. Their expectations for "the good life" become heightened but they also realize that they can't achieve these new goals in their current situation. They also see that by working in the U.S. and earning more money, they can help out other family members who have also been displaced.

In the meantime, companies in the U.S. are looking to hire immigrant workers who are frequently willing work for lower wages than U.S.-born workers. Many times, these companies actively recruit foreign workers to come to the U.S. Further, earlier immigrants from that country help in the immigration process by providing helpful information about jobs or assistance in the actual immigration and adjustment process. After this initial cycles, immigration becomes almost self-perpetuating through these established social networks as immigrant workers repeat the cycle of helping their family, relatives, and friends come to the U.S. to find work.

Once these Asian immigrants get to the U.S., they frequently end up living or working in these established Asian enclaves. This makes sense because these enclaves give them a sense of familiarity and emotional comfort, which makes it easier for them to adapt to life in the U.S. They also are more likely to get a job in the enclave, especially if they are not fluent enough in English to get a job outside the enclave. Being employed also helps them adjust to their new life in the U.S.

Finally, these new workers help these small ethnic businesses survive and even prosper, perhaps to the point where they can contribute to the local economy in the form of taxes and hiring more workers, Asian and non-Asian. In the meantime, non-Asians are able to learn about and enjoy the rich Asian culture and food of these enclaves. These new understandings and friendships can form the bridge that helps us to overcome the old suspicions of "us" versus "them" and that immigrants can be Americans too.

At the same time, many point out that not everything is always quite so rosy for these Asian immigrant workers. They argue that many Asian business owners are more than willing to exploit the relative powerlessness of these new immigrants and their willingness to accept lower wages and less-than-optimum working conditions. Specifically, many Asian-owned sweatshops, restaurants, and other small businesses have been accused of taking advantage of their own people in this manner for their own financial gain.

In fact, many Asian American non-profit community organizations beame established to protest against these exploitative conditions by picketing Asian small businesses and pressuring their owners to improve working conditions and wages, and by trying to unionize these immigrant workers. Academic research also shows that working within an ethnic enclave is frequently beneficial for Asian business owners but not for their workers who may be able to earn more and enjoy slightly better working conditions in jobs outside the ethnic enclave.

On the other hand, other scholars argue that while immigrant workers in ethnic enclaves may be slightly 'penalized' in terms of wages and working conditions, they benefit in other ways. Specifically, they enjoy the pyschological familiarity and comfort of being surrounded by others like them as they adapt to a strange new society. They also learn the ins and outs of running a small business and in fact, many workers eventually go on to opening up their own small businesses, sometimes by buying the business from their former owners.



In short, while there are some disadvantages for workers in the ethnic enclave, the fact remains that Asian ethnic communities have the enormous potential to benefit everyone involved -- new immigrants, established Asian Americans, the local non-Asian community, and American society as a whole.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...





But you're full to the brim with 'stupid asshole.'


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 7, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



The internet toughie strikes again. smh


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 7, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



*Yep........I see you finally looked in the mirror. It's about time.*


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...








You really should take the word "logic" out of your screen name. You don't know the first thing about it, and seem to be incapable of learning.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 7, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Again, don't flatter yourself. Nothing you said offended me. 

Your ilk can only hurl insults when called out on the facts.

And whether you admit it or not, the fact is blacks for generations have blamed the white man for almost every bad thing that happens to them. and that train of thought is taught to their children. 

Just recently Whitlock implied that the NRA was the new KKK and that whitey was arming black folk, unleashing drugs into the black community ...etc.

He is another black American that cannot accept the fact that blacks are responsible for their own station in life and whitey is not to blame for their failures.

There is no way to have an honest discussion about race until the black community sheds themselves of the chips on their shoulders and takes responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 7, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You really should learn some debating skills instead of being a troll and resident internet tough guy.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> There is no way to have an honest discussion about race until the black community sheds themselves of the chips on their shoulders and takes responsibility for their own actions.





So, there is no way to have "an honest discussion" unless the other party agrees to allow you to set the parameters and accepts whatever you demand as the basic premise? Is that what you consider "an honest discussion"? Again we see that you have no concept of reason or logic. You're just stupid, insistent, and obstinant. That's no way to go through life, kid, and it's certainly not conducive to any "honest discussion."


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




What the hell would you know about it, moron? You can't even begin to grasp basic logic.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 7, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > There is no way to have an honest discussion about race until the black community sheds themselves of the chips on their shoulders and takes responsibility for their own actions.
> ...



In order to have an honest discussion both parties have to be honest.

Reliving the past or rewriting it will not elevate the discussion but hinder it. And it is my opinion that black Americans are unwilling to move past 1865 and until they do, discussion is pointless.

Your lame insults aside.... I'm far from being a kid.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 7, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



It's basic not "basci".

And you call me a moron.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




And being "honest" means accepting your premise and your parameters, right?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Thank you. And yes, I call you that because that is what you are.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 7, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


What does all this have to do with blacks and them being American in America, and why did they put so much stock in Barack Obama as being thee *blackman* to vote for as their President ? Why do the blacks who have sucessfully integrated and assimilated into becoming full voting citizens and Americans over the years, and this with the help of the American government at a great expense, *now of all times *are wanting to seperate (by your thinking), once again in this nation ? Do blacks hate whitey this bad in this nation, that they feel there is no hope in becoming fully equal, and accepted by the whites as being great Americans ever in this nation, and if so who taught them this over the years ?

Is the reason that these other communities are so successful that you speak of, because they have no problem with the whites, and so they get along just fine with them as Americans, in which are then recognized by all groups who are involved as such ?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 7, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> There are numerous Asian owned banks, mortgage brokerage businesses, investment firms etc...that are Asian funded and Asian owned on nearly every block in the community that I live in in Southern California.
> 
> I know quite a few of them personally, personally enough that I have even been asked by some neighbors who have come to this country and started businesses that have thrived:
> 
> ...



Answer to number one....... They have done the same thing, just maybe not as many as their could or should be, but that is all due to personal choices made in life, just like it is with the whites or any other who have not been successfull in America as of yet, and so they all still have to work for a living while working for the other man, but if you will define success for me now, I would appreciate that also ?.. Should all blacks be successful per their skin color in America, and this I ask in pertaining to the first question in which mentions blacks as a group based upon their skin color, and why havn't they been more successful was the question posed as based upon their skin color ? Hec why havn't all whites been more successful or any other group in this nation the same for whom are not yet successful ?

2 & 3 can be answered together... These people could be considered seperatist or isolationist and racist against others in America, because when the whites try and suggest or go anywhere near this kind of thinking in America, they are quickly called racist, seperatist, bad people as a group, wrong, wrong headed, evil, discriminators and etc. and this by the blacks who don't want to ever see whitey go this route in America again, but you advocate this position from your point of view now for blacks ?


----------



## Duped (Dec 7, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You really are a dumb ass: Why didn't they vote for Hilary; because a negro was running against her! If their was a negro running on the right, and a white man running on the left, do you think the white man would get 97% of the black vote?
You can't accept the fact that most blacks are racist. When someone substanciates it, you go into a tizzy. 
When both canidates are white, you get very small turnout as compared to when there is a black canidate- why?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2012)

Duped said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...




Speculating now, idiot? Imagination time? Are you honestly too stupid to see that you are simply imposing your prejudices onto results? You haven't - and can't - prove your stupid, racist claim.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 7, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Can you disprove his claim?  This would be helpful I think.. 

Hey then we can all decide from there on such matters right ?

He has laid it out (his opinion), and it is up to us to either disprove it or either agree with it.

You have dis-agreed with it, so tell us why you dis-agree with it...


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...



No, that's not how it works. He made a claim and therefore the onus is on him to prove it. He has not. He will not. He cannot.


----------



## Huey (Dec 7, 2012)

whites are the most racist toward their own people,you know po whites.


----------



## Duped (Dec 7, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Let me ask a simple question: If 97% of whites voted for a white presidential candidate when a black was his opponet, would you equate that to racism? I don't think you would make the argument that they ( whites ) were just voting for the indivisual that best promoted their concerns! I know that the blacks would cry racism like a mother fucker- Jackson, sharpton, and every other big mouth racist black would go on a rampage, and the liberal media  
I feel that my assertion is evident through simple math! It is up to you to address precisely that simplicity. Since you have been everything but direct, I once again entreat you to explain why blacks voted so heavily for Obama vs. Clinton in the primary? Please don't obfuscate - just give a concise, cogent, compelling answer if you can


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2012)

What percentage of whites voted for the white man in every US election prior to 2008?


Wow, both democrats and Republicans voting according to race!


----------



## Duped (Dec 7, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> What percentage of whites voted for the white man in every US election prior to 2008?
> 
> 
> Wow, both democrats and Republicans voting according to race!


I give up on you , your just a fucking hack - the whites did not run against any blacks
previous to Obama.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2012)

Duped said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > What percentage of whites voted for the white man in every US election prior to 2008?
> ...




You should have given up before you started. Your illogical racist nonsense will never hold water.


----------



## zonly1 (Dec 8, 2012)

Matthew said:


> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> > how can we have a multi racial society when obama pits one class(social/economical) against another?
> ...



It's rooted in Saul Alinskey & Cloward/piven ...."rules for radicals"

Not surprised by the boy-scouts of the gop and haven't look into this knowledge to lead.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




You asking the above questions only proves that you are either trying to play semantics or did not really read or understand any of what I posted


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 8, 2012)

Huey said:


> whites are the most racist toward their own people,you know po whites.


Not sure what the word should be, but it is a problem among whites... I think whites are of the idea that whites should always earn what they get, and to intervene would be wrong, but what happens is this turns into something else because the help holds out to long, and the whites end up falling to far before it is recognized that help may be needed and the intervention should come. Then there is the situation where whites feel as if they cannot help their own, because blacks would yell to the roof tops that they are being left out or discriminated against by the whites when helping other whites and not them.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 9, 2012)

Duped said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...



That is because your "charge" is stupid.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 9, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > There are numerous Asian owned banks, mortgage brokerage businesses, investment firms etc...that are Asian funded and Asian owned on nearly every block in the community that I live in in Southern California.
> ...



*You have to be joking. *


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 9, 2012)

Can't get by the (((all being just American)) thinking can ya ?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 9, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Can't get by the (((all being just American)) thinking can ya ?



Building generational wealth within ones immediate family and circle of influence is about as "American" as it gets.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 9, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't get by the (((all being just American)) thinking can ya ?
> ...


Could your motivations be steeped in you overcoming "whitey" someday, and this with your black generational wealth building ideology or thinking in which is based upon a skin color, in which you tout here like you do ?

Like I say again and again, what is wrong with being American and building family wealth for your namesake, and letting others do the same under their name for their namesake, and if they are not successful, and you feel like lending them a hand on your own then so be it, but watch out for the "Hammer Time" (can't touch this) syndrone, because you see what happened to him when he tried to help everyone who became like vampires around him. Ya reckon they were looking at him as "hey you are a black success story now, and now you must lift the black people up with your success, and if you don't, well shame on you. Remember that story ?  I think it's just one in many that ended up like boat anchors around these people's legs eventually, so your theory or ideals on this way of thinking could be flawed. Just sayin is all...

Oh wait a minute, you did say in this post "around one's immediate family" as I re-read your words, so does this mean you see the black race as one big immediate family connected to you by race or are you talking about your immediate family under your name ?


----------



## Duped (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 10, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Hey stupid, honesty is a two way street.

If asking for honesty is setting up MY parameters then the answer to your stupid question is YES.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 10, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No you call me that and other people on this board names because you do not possess the intelligence to argue a point without hurling insults. And it probably makes you feel superior. When in fact it does just the opposite.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 10, 2012)

I got a new movie coming out, Django, check it outDjango Unchained, I play a slave.  How black is that?  In the movie, I have to wear chains.  How whack is that?  But dont be worried about it, because I get out [of] the chains, I save my wife, and I kill all the white people in the movie.  How &#8203;great is that?  And how black is that? 
                                                                    ~Jamie Foxx~

More evidence that most blacks are racist.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 10, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I got a new movie coming out, Django, check it outDjango Unchained, I play a slave.  How black is that?  In the movie, I have to wear chains.  How whack is that?  But dont be worried about it, because I get out [of] the chains, I save my wife, and I kill all the white people in the movie.  How &#8203;great is that?  And how black is that?
> ~Jamie Foxx~
> 
> More evidence that most blacks are racist.



That's the dream of all blacks. They did it in Haiti, Zimbabwe and now are doing it in South Africa. It's a'ok for blacks to threaten and be as racist as they damn well please....Just don't be white when you point it out as the left will scream you down.


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Huey (Dec 10, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I got a new movie coming out, Django, check it outDjango Unchained, I play a slave. How black is that? In the movie, I have to wear chains. How whack is that? But dont be worried about it, because I get out [of] the chains, I save my wife, and I kill all the white people in the movie. How &#8203;great is that? And how black is that?
> ~Jamie Foxx~
> 
> More evidence that most blacks are racist.


 
Say white boy how does it feel to get racism thrown back into your faces.
Will you get non-violent now and parade down streets advertising how you feel.Are you a "MAN".. Its a beotch aint it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 10, 2012)

Huey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I got a new movie coming out, Django, check it outDjango Unchained, I play a slave. How black is that? In the movie, I have to wear chains. How whack is that? But dont be worried about it, because I get out [of] the chains, I save my wife, and I kill all the white people in the movie. How &#8203;great is that? And how black is that?
> ...



I've always known most blacks were racist. There's no suprise here.

I don't parade down the streets like you faggots do.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 10, 2012)

Huey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > &#8220;I got a new movie coming out, Django, check it out&#8230;Django Unchained, I play a slave. How black is that? In the movie, I have to wear chains. How whack is that? But don&#8217;t be worried about it, because I get out [of] the chains, I save my wife, and I kill all the white people in the movie. How &#8203;great is that? And how black is that?&#8221;
> ...


Wow, so to you it's all about reverse racism and/or vengence finally eh ?

Say it ain't so man, or are these just knee jerk reactions trying to counter while in defensive mode maybe?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 10, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




lonestar_illogical rides again!  

You gotta stop making your own booze at home, champ.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 10, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




I describe you in the terms that best suit you. If you are not satisfied with an accurate description, maybe you should think about getting your act together.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 10, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I got a new movie coming out, Django, check it outDjango Unchained, I play a slave.  How black is that?  In the movie, I have to wear chains.  How whack is that?  But dont be worried about it, because I get out [of] the chains, I save my wife, and I kill all the white people in the movie.  How &#8203;great is that?  And how black is that?
> ~Jamie Foxx~
> 
> More evidence that most blacks are racist.




Ah, more of that ILLOGIC you are so famous for.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 10, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I got a new movie coming out, Django, check it outDjango Unchained, I play a slave.  How black is that?  In the movie, I have to wear chains.  How whack is that?  But dont be worried about it, because I get out [of] the chains, I save my wife, and I kill all the white people in the movie.  How &#8203;great is that?  And how black is that?
> ...





Do you honestly not realize what an amazingly stupid thing to say that is? Are you taking lessons in illogic from lonestar?


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 10, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



it's not illogical to think that blacks want revenge for slavery and Jim Crow.

They mention it all the time. 

hell, look at the black on white murder rate


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 10, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...




It most certainly IS illogical to think you can justify one ridiculous statement by diverting to another. 

You're not just illogical, you're flat-out stupid.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 10, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > There hasn't been one credible opposing answer given to my asertion - as a whole, blacks are dumb racist.
> ...



It is obvious that he or she is not black. Dumb? Yes.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 10, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...




But he fits the description he provided himself!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 10, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I got a new movie coming out, Django, check it outDjango Unchained, I play a slave.  How black is that?  In the movie, I have to wear chains.  How whack is that?  But dont be worried about it, because I get out [of] the chains, I save my wife, and I kill all the white people in the movie.  How &#8203;great is that?  And how black is that?
> ...



*ROFLMBAO! You and the rest of your cartoon pals can barely assemble a sentence consisting of more than 3 words. 

How could you possibly know what "all blacks are dreaming?"*


----------



## Duped (Dec 10, 2012)

Huey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I got a new movie coming out, Django, check it outDjango Unchained, I play a slave. How black is that? In the movie, I have to wear chains. How whack is that? But dont be worried about it, because I get out [of] the chains, I save my wife, and I kill all the white people in the movie. How &#8203;great is that? And how black is that?
> ...


Do you know calling a white man a white boy is the same as calling a black man a ******!


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 10, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


This is getting stupid or weird now (non-productive)... How about a straight answer from all in just one word for the OP, and then we all just move right along to something else new or that is more in tune ? Just a thought maybe !


----------



## mjollnir (Dec 10, 2012)

Duped said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



^^^^^


----------



## Huey (Dec 10, 2012)

Look at how many whites voted for lil bush twice,and they are the most racist and stupid in this country.


----------



## Huey (Dec 10, 2012)

Poor white boys can give but cant take it being given back to them.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 10, 2012)

Blacks are like Muslims...Both groups live on a double standard.


----------



## Duped (Dec 10, 2012)

Huey said:


> Poor white boys can give but cant take it being given back to them.


I'll make you a deal - you call me white boy, and I'll call you ****** - Would you like that?
Maybe if you wrote something pertinent, and slightly intelectual someone would respond.
I don't think your capable. My assertions have been proven with simple math - anyone who has opposed them has had an untenable position or no position at all.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 10, 2012)

Duped said:


> Maybe if you wrote something pertinent, and slightly intelectual[sic] someone would respond.
> I don't think your[sic] capable.





...............................................


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 11, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...




This is a public forum for "individuals" to post in. I post what I want to, when I want to. That being said. If one does not want to read what another posts, the option to skip what one wants to is open to all.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 11, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I have facts to support my claim

What do you have?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 11, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 11, 2012)

The truth is both sides want to rule over each other...There's a reason that the world was divided up by race. The question is can we get over it? Can whites trust blacks with power and can blacks trust whites with the same???? Can we treat each other equally under the law.

Until we do then this experiment is in trouble. South Africa is my case in point.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 11, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Unlike weaklings like yourself, I don't drink alcohol.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 11, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No you call names because you think your tough and it makes you feel tough when in fact you  are nothing and you will always be nothing.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...




You jumped in to defend matthew's stupid claim that it is "the dream of all blacks" to kill all white people. You think you have 'facts' to support that claim? Even you can't be that stupid.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Then you should stop abusing prescription drugs.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



'You're'

Learn the language or get out of my country, fool.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 11, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Listen you retarded puke. You are nothing but a pissy little troll trying to act like a tough guy. I seen your kind all the time in the joint. You're the type that's always somebody's bitch. 

I don't need drugs are alcohol like you weak fuckers do.

You never have anything to offer to the discussion but snide remarks and insults. You think your clever but you're not. You are a pathetic little coward trying to be a tough guy. You are a big joke!


----------



## mjollnir (Dec 11, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



^^^^^


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 11, 2012)

katsteve2012 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Huey said:
> ...


----------



## Duped (Dec 11, 2012)

Blacks murder whites at a rate of 6-1, while only making up maybe 15% of the population. If that isn't racist than what is ?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I seen[sic] your kind all the time in the joint.




'I have seen'


Learn the language or get out.




What "joint" are you referring to, lonestar_illogical?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 11, 2012)

unkotare said:


> lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > i seen[sic] your kind all the time in the joint.
> ...



make me get out you little piss ant troll!


----------



## JazziMonet (Dec 11, 2012)

In searching the net for a forum, I found this one.  I understand you feel that Blacks are stupid.

Now, what would cause you to say that?  We see life thru a much different perspective than most, and have many different opinions about what this nation is facing.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 11, 2012)

Jethro, I had to "dumb down" considerably to follow some of what those like you post. 

And for the record:

*I personally know many who are not fans of Obama and are able to articulate why quite well as opposed to making inane statements like "he wants to give blacks free shit"

*I do not think "all" white citizens are racist. However there a number here who are.

*As far as the "innocent victim", there are a number who post here(you included) that I would swear are being persecuted daily by the entire black population as evidenced by your incessant whining about the same old things day in and day out.

Now, back to that "free shit". Since it is the holiday season please tell me where this "free shit" is being handed out, so that the next time I see some scraggly, dirty, able bodied white person holding a cardboard sign at a freeway off ramp, I can direct him there as opposed to reaching in my pocket for loose change to give away.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 11, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I seen[sic] your kind all the time in the joint.
> ...



I looked up "joint" in a slang dictionary......It means prison. Not much else to add there. 

It speaks volumes.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 11, 2012)

JazziMonet said:


> In searching the net for a forum, I found this one.  I understand you feel that Blacks are stupid.
> 
> Now, what would cause you to say that?  We see life thru a much different perspective than most, and have many different opinions about what this nation is facing.



1# Look at my closing the sat, act gap threat....You will find out quickly that it holds some truth. 

2# Look up the crime rate of blacks. You will find that they do 52.2% of all murder within our country.

Please do your research before jumping into a debate.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 11, 2012)

JazziMonet said:


> In searching the net for a forum, I found this one.  I understand you feel that Blacks are stupid.
> 
> Now, what would cause you to say that?  We see life thru a much different perspective than most, and have many different opinions about what this nation is facing.



I don't recall anyone saying blacks were stupid (though I may be mistaken). But according to test scores such as SAT's, blacks do not perform at the same level as whites or asians. And I think that when you have civil exams dumbed down because blacks can't pass them it's another example of blacks not performing at the same level as their white counterparts.

With that said, I'll concede that there is exceptions to every rule.

What interest me is why there is such a discrepancy. Is it cultural? Genetic?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 11, 2012)

In 2005, homicide victimization rates for blacks were 6 times higher than the rates for whites

Bureau of Justice Statistics Homicide trends in the U.S.: Trends by race


In 2005, offending rates for blacks were more than 7 times higher than the rates for whites.

52.2% of all murder is caused by blacks.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > lonestar_logic said:
> ...





Well, well, look at Mr. Tough-guy now! Pretty impressive, champ. 


What "joint" were you talking about?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 11, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > unkotare said:
> ...



Fuck you punk. You're the one trying to act all tough and shit. And it makes you look like a fool.

Did I tell you what joint I'm talking about?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok, champ, very impressive tough-guy act, but that part's over now so shut up about it. No, you didn't say what kind of "joint" you were referring to. Do you have some reason for being too timid to say so?


----------



## Duped (Dec 11, 2012)

JazziMonet said:


> In searching the net for a forum, I found this one.  I understand you feel that Blacks are stupid.
> 
> Now, what would cause you to say that?  We see life thru a much different perspective than most, and have many different opinions about what this nation is facing.


The point is ( since it has ecaped you ) that racism is stupid, and since blacks have proven that they are the most racist in the country through empirical mathmatical persuasion;  they are the dumbest.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 11, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Ok, champ, very impressive tough-guy act, but that part's over now so shut up about it. No, you didn't say what kind of "joint" you were referring to. Do you have some reason for being too timid to say so?



You're a joke.

It has already been explained to you.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2012)

Duped said:


> JazziMonet said:
> 
> 
> > In searching the net for a forum, I found this one.  I understand you feel that Blacks are stupid.
> ...





...says the stupid fucking racist himself.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, champ, very impressive tough-guy act, but that part's over now so shut up about it. No, you didn't say what kind of "joint" you were referring to. Do you have some reason for being too timid to say so?
> ...




Ok, quote the post where you explained it.


----------



## Duped (Dec 11, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JazziMonet said:
> 
> 
> > In searching the net for a forum, I found this one.  I understand you feel that Blacks are stupid.
> ...


Both - if your dad was a cannibal witch doctor you would be predisposed differently than if your dad was an astronaut!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 11, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I never said I explained it, only that it had been explained. 

Go find it yourself.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 11, 2012)

Duped said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > JazziMonet said:
> ...



I don't play "what if " games.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Ok, just explain it yourself then. Go ahead.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 11, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You'll have to figure it out for yourself. I'm not here to educate idiots.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Oh, you're afraid to say. Ashamed, maybe? Strange you would bring it up in that case...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 11, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I've never been afraid or ashamed of anything in my entire life. 

Now you're beginning to bore me.

Say hello to iggy.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Ok great, so go ahead and explain.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello? Come on, champ. You said you had never been afraid of ashamed of anything in your so-called life. So, out with it already.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 11, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Hello? Come on, champ. You said you had never been afraid of ashamed of anything in your so-called life. So, out with it already.



I hate to see people beg.

When I was 17 I was sentenced to five years in the Texas Department of Corrections on the charge of aggravated assault with intent. I did half of that and was paroled. In 1982 I was granted a full pardon from Gov. Mark White and had my records expunged. I owe much of that to Red Adair who was my employer at the time.


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 11, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Did you used to hear this from your teachers?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 11, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No, I didn't attend the same school as you did.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Hello? Come on, champ. You said you had never been afraid of ashamed of anything in your so-called life. So, out with it already.
> ...




So YOU were trying to insult ME by referencing the fact that YOU are a criminal? That might not be the best approach. Well, you paid your debt to society, so there's no need to mention it again. Watch me not use this to ridicule you mercilessly or as a 'weapon' against you when we disagree on some topic, though I'm quite sure if the tables were turned you would not show such restraint. I won't bring it up again if you don't.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 11, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



See this is what I expected. 

Now you call me a criminal.

I beat a man half to death for sexually assaulting my niece and yes I was trying to kill the SOB and I would have suceeded if the deputies would have gotten there ten minutes later than they did.

And since you apparently don't understand the law. My records were expunged, that means the charge against me had been erased. That was the only crime I've committed in my life other than a few speeding tickets. I'm hardly a criminal.


----------



## Aristotle (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm still waiting for Lonestar to come to California, most particularly Los Angeles.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...





Hey, like I said, I won't bring it up again if you don't. I'm trying to give you a break here.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> I'm still waiting for Lonestar to come to California, most particularly Los Angeles.



CA has enough problems already.


----------



## Duped (Dec 11, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


They should of gave you a medal


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 11, 2012)

Huey said:


> Look at how many whites voted for lil bush twice,and they are the most racist and stupid in this country.



So voting for Bush now makes white people racist eh ? Was there a choice in which you make this claim upon ? How about maybe people thought Bush was the answer to the economy or the economic woe's in this nation, but got their clocks cleaned because Bush ignored the economy, while focussing on the wars to much instead. He paid for it in the end, because his party wasn't voted in again as a punisment.

And last I checked they are still being punished, but as with anything they will get their act together again, because the nation depends on it. One party in charge for to long, begins to make that party feel invinsible and irreplaceble (to powerful), so every now and then a good shake up is needed, so everyone should just look at all of this as normal cycles, and nothing more.

The only question is now, how big a shake up will this be, and will it go beyond the normal cycle, and on into something and/or taken somewhere that this nation didnot want to go ?


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 11, 2012)

Duped said:


> 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !


Huh?

Great Blue herons and Great White Egrets are almost indistinguishable genetically. However, the Great whites prefer other Great whites, and Blue herons prefer their own color, too. Occasionally there is an exception, but for the most part, these birds are color-specific to their breed. 

Human beings aren't so simple as that. 

The very first library among human beings is said to have been at Timbuktu, an historically black community.

One of America's finest intellectuals who ever graced this continent was born a slave in 1864, and his name was George Washington Carver.

In my lifetime, one of the most intelligent and accomplished athletes who ever lived played winning games with the Chicago Bulls with fluid grace whose name was Michael Jordan.

Black people are good people and quite capable intellectually. 

One thing about most blacks I've noticed is they have quite advanced diplomatic skills few whites ever dream of having, although it's not unheard of, considering Dolly Madison.

I hope I never see another hugely disparaging post about black is bad again for the duration of my life. If you can't say something nice about the nice people that the vast majority of blacks are, there is quite an acceptable alternative in saying nothing.



/lectio divinia


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 11, 2012)

Huey said:


> Say white boy how does it feel to get racism thrown back into your faces. Will you get non-violent now and parade down streets advertising how you feel.Are you a "MAN".. Its a beotch aint it.






beagle9 said:


> Wow, so to you it's all about reverse racism and/or vengence finally eh ?
> 
> Say it ain't so man, or are these just knee jerk reactions trying to counter while in defensive mode.





katsteve2012 said:


> No such thing as "reverse racism".  But just for sake of entertainment, let's humor you for a second.
> 
> Assuming that you really believe in this Utopian pipe dream that you post about where all are "equal" (which i think is a game you are playing on your part) why do you always selectively direct all of your "righteous" moralizing towards those who "you think" are black, (even the most moderate) while ignoring all of the Skinhead, Aryan Supremacist, KKK, Neo Nazi types?




HUH!  Kats, how did you write in my word box, where as it was hard to seperate our comments when reading them back ? You can go back and look where you had done this on the above correction, but anyway here is how it is all suppose to look for any future reference my fellow poster..

Oh PS. If this was a topic on skinheads, aryan supremist, kkk or neo-nazi types, you would see that I have no quams about calling them out also, and this when they do things that become the topic of the news where they had done something weird, interesting, confusing, wrong, stupid bad or worse. No one is off limits to people looking into maybe why people do the things in which they do, and especially things that affect so many when they do them.

No such thing as reverse racism kats ?

I said I believe in a pipe dream where all are equal kats ? Where did I ever write that Kats ? No one is equal except when they are born as human beings into this world, now once they begin to grow, and all depending on who raises them up or who they are from their genes that are strong within them, doth the seperation begin, and this is found in their character, skill sets, personality traits and excetra excetra, so no I am not of this all are "equal" train of thought no matter what, but I'm more about having enough about us that we each are American as defined by our nations culture over the years, and that we are American enough to jook and jive together respectfully, decently and honorably. Any questions ?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 11, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > Look at how many whites voted for lil bush twice,and they are the most racist and stupid in this country.
> ...


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 11, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !
> ...


I agree with ya (I have very close black friends), but isn't this is a topic where people are trying I guess to make sence of their decision making upon this President.

A President has to be for all of America, so is their pressure on Obama to work for specific groups upon their demands, and if so is this right, and is it ever right no matter the group at any given time in America for this to go on ? 

*A good man can become one of the greatest Presidents of all, and at anytime within the history of this great nation, if he would just serve his country, and not that of a man for whom wishes that he would only serve him.* Think about it !


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 11, 2012)

Huey said:


> Look at how many whites voted for lil bush twice,and they are the most racist and stupid in this country.





beagle9 said:


> So voting for Bush now makes white people racist eh ?







katsteve2012 said:


> Sounds about as ignorant as "black people voted for Obama because they are racist"......doesn't it?
> 
> Most candidates who win, win because they flat out do a better job of campaigning than their opponents.
> 
> ...



I didn't say they were racist because they voted for him (the OP may have made this charge), I just want to know why they voted for him like they did, and in such large numbers 97% ?  

Going back to the debates, there was alot of stuff slung or said then also, and alot of stuff was spoken that made one scracth ones head about the situation. People then go to running their mouths and making claims, and when people start investigating those claims and the rhetoric behind it all, doors begin to slam left and right in peoples faces quickly. Should people be satisfied that people might be voting their groups instead of voting as Americans ? People are afraid I think to be left out in the cold when this happens, so they are curious is all about what did happen, and will it help all in the nation or just some in the nation ?

I want to think that it will help all in this nation when we elect a President, don't you ?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 11, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> > Look at how many whites voted for lil bush twice,and they are the most racist and stupid in this country.
> ...



*Absolutely. I have lived close to 60 years and have hoped so every since I voted for the first time. *


----------



## Duped (Dec 11, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !
> ...


Why do blacks vote their skin color - that is as racist as it gets. Nobody is claiming that all blacks are bad or dumb - this is about the majority. Blacks , and liberals are quick to call whites racist - why is it not palatable to call blacks as a whole racist when they have proved it beyond a shadow of a doubt, the math is clear?


----------



## Duped (Dec 11, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...


La la la - can't we all just get along   Someone please explain why blacks vote their skin color if it ain't racism?


----------



## Aristotle (Dec 11, 2012)

Actually to understand the black vote turn out go to my thread here:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/clean...ident-based-on-race-constitute-as-racism.html

As far as why I voted for Obama. In 2008, the reason along with many young black college students why I voted for Obama was:

A) Bush and the republican party was horrible
B) John McCain's ideals were not reflective of the current thought among young college students like myself.
C) Obama was young, charasmatic, and a prolific speaker. He appeared inspirational.
D) By being a person of color and a political intellectual he was a beacob of light amidst the stereotypical darkness that seem to blanket an entire ethnic group.

E) Althought he is center left, he was more of a progressive than McCain.

At my particular university majority of African-American voted on these views aside from color.

But even if I voted solely on color who cares? Whites have always voted for a candidate based on what religion they were, why do you think president kennedy was so popular? Because he was Catholic. Voting for a president based on religion is as trivial as voting for a religion based on ethnicity.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 11, 2012)

Duped said:


> : Someone please explain why blacks vote their skin color if it ain't racism?





You, of course, can't prove that, you idiot.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 11, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> Actually to understand the black vote turn out go to my thread here:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/clean...ident-based-on-race-constitute-as-racism.html
> 
> ...


The problem lies with Obama's past one could say in memory of, and in mystery of, and why he was given a pass by the media on many things that most canidate's would have never made it through, so this is another mystery as to why blacks or anyone voted on these things in which you speak of, when Obama was being outed for a past that would destroy most canidates in the running because of or all due to, but he made it anyway. Maybe people felt like Obama would change (shake off some of the radical stuff), and this after being elected, you know as many people do when entering a different world, but did he is the question, and so I guess many are wondering about this till this very day.

The vetting of Obama in the first round was and eye opener for many, but the nation was still poised and ready for the first diverse canidate like him in history to be given the chance that they felt the nation was ready for such a canidate, and so the nation got him, but did he serve America as a whole or did he serve man for whom wanted Obama to serve only him instead ?

It's up to Obama now to serve his country, and his countrymen as Americans on whole, and if he does this then he will have done good by all. God Bless America...


----------



## Aristotle (Dec 11, 2012)

Well the measure of Obama's presidency is now. I gave Obama a pass the last four years since I felt its unfair to judge him based on what he inherited. So from here on out I will judge Obama based on him proceeding from his own policies.

Note:

I made a typo in my last post. I meant to say "voting for a president based on religion is as trivial as voting for a president based on ethnicity.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 12, 2012)

frankly I don't mind if a black person votes for a black person over a white person based on skin color. 

Just don't be self-righteous if whites vote for the white candidate over the black candidate based on skin color.

The ship has sailed for blacks to accuse whites of being racists for voting white.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 12, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> I'm still waiting for Lonestar to come to California, most particularly Los Angeles.



I've been there on several occasions. I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 12, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> Actually to understand the black vote turn out go to my thread here:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/clean...ident-based-on-race-constitute-as-racism.html
> 
> ...



Blacks have been voting democratic and helping the democratic party for fifty years. 

How's it working out for ya?

Blacks are still on the plantation, they just don't know it.

And Romney proved that whites do not always vote their religion. But seeing that every president has identified themselves as Christian and this is by and large a Christian nation. It doesn't help your anaology.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 12, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> Well the measure of Obama's presidency is now. I gave Obama a pass the last four years since I felt its unfair to judge him *based on what he inherited*. So from here on out I will judge Obama based on him proceeding from his own policies.
> 
> Note:
> 
> I made a typo in my last post. I meant to say "voting for a president based on religion is as trivial as voting for a president based on ethnicity.



That's the lamest excuse you clowns come up with. Reagan inherited a bigger recession from Carter, yet he didn't spend four years whining about it.  No. He fixed it!


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 12, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Aristotle said:
> 
> 
> > Actually to understand the black vote turn out go to my thread here:
> ...



Another Blacks are too stupid post. That should get them to listen to what you have to day.


----------



## pinqy (Dec 12, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I got a new movie coming out, Django, check it outDjango Unchained, I play a slave.  How black is that?  In the movie, I have to wear chains.  How whack is that?  But dont be worried about it, because I get out [of] the chains, I save my wife, and I kill all the white people in the movie.  How &#8203;great is that?  And how black is that?
> ~Jamie Foxx~
> 
> More evidence that most blacks are racist.



Interesting that you don't state where and when he made those comments.  It was his opening monologue on Saturday Night Live. In other words, it was a joke...comedy...making fun the attitude of "how black is that."


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 12, 2012)

pinqy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I got a new movie coming out, Django, check it outDjango Unchained, I play a slave.  How black is that?  In the movie, I have to wear chains.  How whack is that?  But dont be worried about it, because I get out [of] the chains, I save my wife, and I kill all the white people in the movie.  How &#8203;great is that?  And how black is that?
> ...



Yea that your liberals excuse for everything. "It was a joke", "he's a comedian" etc.... the same thing is said about Maher when he calls Palin a ****.

Tell me did you find it funny when he "joked" about killing white people?

"How black is that" suggest that blacks all harbor feelings of killing white people. 

And you find this funny? If so then please explain because I do not see the humor in it.

Would it be ok if a white said that about killing blacks, in the name of humor of course?


----------



## mjollnir (Dec 12, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Yawn.  The same pathetic bullshit as always from you, you doorknob.

It was said in a comedy monologue.  The fact that you can't understand that explains in full why you have your ass handed to you on a platter here so often. 

It's not 'liberal' and it's not 'an excuse for everything'.  It's called 'comedy', and apparently it makes you break down in fits of impotent, Downs Syndrome rage.

Please be less of a whiny twat and for once in your life try and formulate a rational argument.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 12, 2012)

mjollnir said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...



Mr tough guy speaks out.

Listen you retarded puke. Tell me what was funny about his monologue?

Did you laugh?

Oh and please keep your homosexual fantasies to yourself.


----------



## mjollnir (Dec 12, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Yes, in the context in which it was said, it was funny.

And no, if I were gay I wouldn't come on to an old mincing queen like you with a ass cored out like the Holland Tunnel.

Odd how you're compelled to bring your latent and closeted cocklust up where no one asked about it.  Quite telling, actually.


----------



## pinqy (Dec 12, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 12, 2012)

mjollnir said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...



What exactly was funny about it?

For someone that claims not to be gay, you sure are concerned about my ass.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 12, 2012)

pinqy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...


----------



## pinqy (Dec 12, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


----------



## mjollnir (Dec 12, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You're the one bringing up homosexuality, Tinkerbell.

Your attention is wasted on me, and better spend in your usual hangouts of public parks and highway rest stops.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 12, 2012)

pinqy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 12, 2012)

mjollnir said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...



You're the one that brought up my ass, faggot.

Oh and your concession is noted.


----------



## mjollnir (Dec 12, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Ah, so the problem here is that your monkey-level English isn't up to even the low standards of this board.

Having your 'ass handed to you on a platter' is not a reference to something homosexual, you idiotic dump truck.

Wow.  I mean must WOW are you simple.

I accept your admission that you're likely the stupidest post here, and that's with incredible competition.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 12, 2012)

mjollnir said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...



Whatever you say faggot.


----------



## mjollnir (Dec 12, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Beg all you'd like, you can't suck my dick, Twink.

The answer will always be 'no'.

Please get up off your knees, you're just embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Duped (Dec 12, 2012)

I am still waiting for a sensible argument, but their is no position that can be reached contrary to the fact that blacks are the most racist group in America - as they can not transcend their skin color - which makes them the dumbest group also.
They have been portrayed as victims, and have bought into that analogy lock, stock, and barrel! They are given favortism over whites; whites are now dicriminated against for shit that happened to blacks way back when! 
The black race will continue to falter as long as their dependant,  and I see no way of breaking their mindset that the government owes them. They will continue to burden our resources, commit crimes at hugely disporportianate rates, have illigitimate children that the productive members of society will have to pay for. 
They need to accept that nobody owes them nothing - that they need to take personal responsibility, to do the best they can with what they have. I'm afraid the average black will never make that introspection as they don't have have the intelligence to do so.
It is a very troubling state of affairs!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 12, 2012)

mjollnir said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...



There you go with your homosexual fantasies again.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 12, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...





Are you seriously this stupid?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 12, 2012)

Duped said:


> I am still waiting for a sensible argument, but their is no position that can be reached contrary to the fact that blacks are the most racist group in America - as they can not transcend their skin color - which makes them the dumbest group also.





Would you at least admit that YOU are racist and unwilling or unable to transcend your skin color? According to your own standard, what must that say about you?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 12, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Again with the "Mr. tough guy" thing? Are you under the impression that disagreeing with racist idiots like you = tough guy? Or have you just been beaten down so much over the years that you are afraid of everyone and everything?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 12, 2012)

mjollnir said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...




He has a lot of trouble with English.


----------



## Duped (Dec 12, 2012)

Does punkotare even no he is on my ignore ( shit list with Aristotle - what a name for a moron! ) list


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 12, 2012)

Duped said:


> Does punkotare even no[sic] he is on my ignore ( shit list with Aristotle - what a name for a moron! ) list





"No"

'Know'


.............


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...



He says we would be embarrassed if we knew how educated he was. have you ever heard anyone so proud of a 6th grade education?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 12, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Only one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss7zVaTpdHo]Elly May vs Jethro body scissor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 12, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> frankly I don't mind if a black person votes for a black person over a white person based on skin color.
> 
> Just don't be self-righteous if whites vote for the white candidate over the black candidate based on skin color.
> 
> The ship has sailed for blacks to accuse whites of being racists for voting white.


Yes the double standards have to go most definitely....

I was confused when they put Sarah Palin up for the vice President position, because when they did that, and at the time it was done, it made me think that it was being done because she was a woman, and it was being done as a counter to the diversity that the deomocrats were showing in their choosing of a diverse candiate like Barack Obama. 

If so it didn't work, infact it may have backfired actually.. 

Later it may have been proven that Sarah wasn't up for the job, and this by the many gaff's that she made, in which caused pause for many as to why she was chosen in the first place. Anyway this is not an attack against Sarah personally (she may have done a great job), but for me it was more of a qualifying issue or credential issue when we find ourselves choosing someone, (especially if these are the things beginning to happen more and more these days), otherwise people being chosen as based upon ones gender maybe or even upon ones skin color also, and not being based upon either of each ones hard work, character and record instead, but what could be even more worse, is to choose someone based upon their lifestyle in which could be coming next, and this when we all in the nation go searching for our leadership to lead the entire nation as a whole.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > 97% of blacks voted for Obama! If that was reversed, we would  never here the end of it -like slavery. It proves that blacks are indeed the most racist group in America, and therefore the dumbest !
> ...



that's true but only whites are racist when they do so you hypocritical baboon


----------



## Aristotle (Dec 13, 2012)

Duped said:


> Does punkotare even no he is on my ignore ( shit list with Aristotle - what a name for a moron! ) list



Do you "know" the difference between no and know?


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 13, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > Does punkotare even no he is on my ignore ( shit list with Aristotle - what a name for a moron! ) list
> ...



this is rich coming from the self-proclaimed genius that does not know the difference between your and you're


----------



## maher (Dec 13, 2012)

...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 9, 2013)

*Blacks more racist than whites, Rasmussen poll finds*


Chicago : IL : USA | Jul 08, 2013 at 10:43 PM PDT 
By Herbert Dyer, Jr.

The respected and oft-quoted right-leaning polling firm Rasmussen Reports has published the results of a survey that concluded most whites in this nation-state believe that most blacks are more racist than most whites.

The ideological breakdown goes like this: Among conservative Americans, 49 percent consider most blacks racist. Only 12 percent see most whites that way. Among liberal voters, 27 percent see most white Americans as racist, and 21 percent say the same about black Americans. Forty-nine percent of Republicans see most black Americans as racist, along with 36 percent of unaffiliated adults and 29 percent of Democrats. Thirty-one percent of black Americans think most blacks are racist, while, interestingly, only 24 percent consider most whites as racist. Only 10 percent of whites think most white Americans are racist; 38 percent believe most blacks are racist.

(A study done by Fordham University cited Rasmussen as one of the least accurate polling outfits during the 2012 election cycle). This poll was conducted by telephone and included 1,000 respondents.

The unaddressed question in the poll is how did pollsters define racism.


...

Blacks more racist than whites, Rasmussen poll finds


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 10, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...



Questions too hard for your simple mind?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 10, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...



Still acting the tough guy huh? You pussy!!


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 10, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > frankly I don't mind if a black person votes for a black person over a white person based on skin color.
> ...








​

...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes,

As they go around beating up whites for the color of our skin and are allowed to think totally racial.

No question.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 10, 2013)

Double Standard for Gays, Environmentalists, MSM ? The Patriot Post

Scroll down to bottom of this article.  The Police in Sanford are going door to door confiscating guns now.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm amazed the blogger on this news site - The Patriot Post - is reporting something that no other news channel on tv is reporting right now.  Why is that?  I checked and even Fox news hasn't mentioned a word about it.   Strange.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> I'm amazed the blogger on this news site - The Patriot Post - is reporting something that no other news channel on tv is reporting right now.  Why is that?  I checked and even Fox news hasn't mentioned a word about it.   Strange.



But it's ok if a black beats the hell out of you or burns your house down. You people that support this crap should be ashamed of yourselfs.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 17, 2013)

*Race-Industry Leeches*

July 16, 2013 By Bruce Thornton






The trial of George Zimmerman is over, but the persecution of him by the race industry isnt. The Department of Justice is currently combing through the case to find some pretext, no matter how specious, for charging Zimmerman with a violation of civil-rights laws. No matter that the FBI investigation has eliminated race as a factor in Zimmermans actions, or that the prosecutors in Florida studiously ignored race as a motive. Under Attorney General Eric Holder, the DOJ has become the Luca Brasi of the race industry, enforcing the self-serving, racialist narrative that in part propelled Holders boss into the White House. So dont be surprised if the DOJ seizes the opportunity.

Indeed, the specter of a DOJ trial is just the latest in a series of events, from the Duke lacrosse team prosecution to Holders abuse of the Voting Rights Act, that demonstrate the mendacious, hypocritical racial ideology that permeates our politics and institutions. The central theme of this narrative is the endemic, eternal white racism that accounts for every dysfunction in the black community. No amount of progress, from the remarkable expansion of the black middle class to the utter discrediting of old-school racists like the Ku Klux Klan, can alter this narrative, for the simple reason that a significant number of black politicians, professors, federal and state employees, and activists gain power and money by exploiting the racism meme.

Consider the reaction to the trial from the usual race-hack subjects. Hilary Shelton, head of the NAACP Washington Bureau, said, Those of us who are fathers, particularly of African-American boys, find it [the acquittal] shockingly frightening. The message, he says, is Not only can we do this, we can get away with it.

Well, what should be shockingly frightening  is the fact that 64% of black children live in homes without a father. Huge numbers of black men are siring children they do not take responsibility for, and are getting away with it. This means that Shelton is speaking about a minority of black men when he evokes those of us who are fathers, a minority that no doubt comprises those blacks who are better educated and better employed than the other two-thirds. In other words, Shelton is exploiting the social and economic dysfunctions of under-educated, under-employed clients of the welfare state in order to justify the power and influence of the NAACP.

...

But all these dimensions of the race-industry narrative are very useful for black professors, activists, and politicians. Better-educated and more well-off than millions of whites, they can rationalize their privilege by leeching off the suffering and dysfunction of the black underclass, and then leverage white guilt for their own advancement. Meanwhile millions of blacks remain underemployed and uneducated, victims of crime, drugs, sexual carelessness, and the liberal racist plantation of dependency and victimhood.

Race-Industry Leeches | FrontPage Magazine


----------

